# Cube Reaction 2008 - K18/K24/XT



## BeoDeo (23. September 2007)

Hallo...

bin neu hier und seit Freitag stolzer Besitzer eines Cube Reaction K18 '08 Bike  .
Mein erstes MTB. Habe ich am Dienstag bestellt und Freitag abgeholt.
Nachdem ich dieses Jahr schon 4 Monate vergeblich auf ein Cube Acid Disc '07 Bike gewartet habe, war die Lieferzeit diesmal sau schnell!

Da ich immer auf der suche nach Fotos war und nicht viele gefunden habe wollte ich euch mal ein paar ins Netz stellen (siehe Album).
Vielleicht kann sich der ein oder andere dann ein besseres Bild machen und sich leichter entscheiden  .

Hier meine Ausstattung:

*Cube Reaction K18*

*Rahmen* HPA 7005 Hydroform triple butted
*Größe* 20"
*Farbe* Black Anodized
*Gabel* Rock Shox Reba Race U-turn, 85-115mm, Motion Control, PopLoc, Lockout 
*Steuersatz* FSA Orbit Z semi-integriert
*Vorbau* Syntace F139
*Lenker* Syntace Duraflite 2014
*Schaltwerk* Shimano Deore XT Shadow
*Umwerfer* Shimano Deore XT
*Schalthebel* Shimano Deore XT Rapidfire-Plus *
*Bremse* Formula Oro K18, hydr. Scheibenbremse (180/160mm)
*Kurbel* Shimano Deore XT, Hollowtech II, 44x32x22Z., 175mm
*Kassette* Shimano Deore XT CS-M770 Kassette 9-fach
*Kette* Shimano XT HG93
*Felgen* Mavic Crossride Systemlaufradsatz
*Naben* siehe Felgen
*Reifen* Schwalbe VR: Nobby Nic Kevlar TC 2.25 / Schwalbe HR: Racing Ralph Kevlar TC 2.25
*Pedale* Shimano Deore XT SPD Pedal PD-M770
*Sattel* Fi'zi:k Aliante Delta
*Sattelstütze* RFR Prolight Setback
*Gewicht* 10,6 Kg



 

* *!!!ACHTUNG!!!* - ist auf der Cube Homepage und im Cube Prospekt falsch angegeben! Es ist nur eine Shimano Deore LX Rapidfire-Plus Schaltung drauf (K18 Version)! 

Rot gefärbte Sachen hab ich sofort auf XT umbauen lassen  .

Vielen Dank an Toms-Bikeworld in Dortmund für die schnelle Lieferung und den XT Umbau!!!

Der erste Eindruck ist Hammer - super geile Optik!!! 
Leider konnte ich noch keine Testfahrt machen  , werde ich aber in den nächsten Tagen nachholen.

*Wer will sich noch ein Cube Reaction '08 holen? 
Mich würden eure Meinungen zum Bike interessieren...ob positiv oder negativ...*


----------



## breakdenzer (24. September 2007)

Richtig schönes Bike... Ich habe auch vor mir ein neues Bike zuzulegen (so schnell wie möglich). Nach langem Überlegen und auch beim Blick in den !Geldbeutel! bin ich jedoch beim Limited Race gelandet und habs auch schon vorbestellt. 
Der schwarze Rahmen ist wirklich edel und macht einiges her... Hab mein Race aber in blau/weiß bestellt - bei den Limited Modellen sind ja alle schwarzen Rahmen gleich und mit der weißen Reba siehts Hammer aus...

Mal ne indiskrete Frage: Mich stören auch die LX Schalthebel am Race und habe vor sie gegen XT auszutauschen - was hat dein Händler denn an Aufpreis für die Hebel verlangt, oder war es im Paket mit den anderen Umbauten nicht einzeln verhandelt ?

Hatte dein Händler eigentlich noch andere Cube Modelle für 08 schon auf Lager?

Auf jeden Fall haste jetzt ein schönes Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BeoDeo (24. September 2007)

Danke...

Das LTD Race in weiß finde ich auch super schön. Die Kombination mit der weißen Reba ist der echt geil!
Auf der Homepage www.toms-bikeworld.de kann man das LTD Race in weiß und schwarz bestellen.
Ich würde aber da anrufen und fragen ob er schon eins da hat oder ob er es bestellen muss 
(wegen der Lieferzeit).
Als ich am Freitag da war hatte er noch ein LTD Team in Milky Orange '08 im Schaufenster stehen
(k.a. welche Größe)!

Wie viel der Aufpreis zum XT Rapidfire-Plus Schalthebel ist kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. 
Ich habe einen Zubehör Gutschein bekommen und diesen für den XT Umbau eingelöst.

Vielleicht hast du ja Glück und bekommst dein Bike genau so schnell wie ich.

Schönen Gruß...


----------



## breakdenzer (24. September 2007)

Dann wünsch ich dir auf jeden Fall noch paar schöne Tage in diesem Jahr. Spaß haste garantiert mit dem Reaction. 
Hoffe, dass mein Händler in nächster Zeit anruft...


----------



## r19andre (24. September 2007)

Hi,
Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike. Sieht echt goil aus. Und die Teile gleich gg. kpl. XT zu tauschen macht sinn 

Wo kommst denn her aus DO? vielleicht könnte man mal ne Runde drehen.
Bin öfter in Schwerte und Syburg unterwegs, wenn es die Zeit zulässt.

Grüße
Andre


----------



## MPK (24. September 2007)

Hallo, 

ich habe mir das K24 geholt. Sollte auch erst ein K18 werden, aber mein Händler sagte, daß der Mehr-Preis sich auf jeden Fall wegen der SRAM lohnt.
Geiles Bike, macht viel Spaß.


----------



## Hanni_84 (25. September 2007)

BeoDeo schrieb:


> Da ich immer auf der suche nach Fotos war und nicht viele gefunden habe wollte ich euch mal ein paar ins Netz stellen (siehe Album).
> Vielleicht kann sich der ein oder andere dann ein besseres Bild machen



Super Idee!  
Da ich auch demnächst das K18 kaufen werde   kann jetzt die Zeit mit n paar "echten" Bildern überbrücken...
...außerdem hat man sich ja recht schnell sattgesehen an den doch recht künstlichen Bildern auf der Cube-Seite. Und "superzoom" hin oder her, dass da einiges auf den Bildern doch nicht stimmt, beweißt ja dein Bsp. mit den Schalthebeln (schade!). Außerdem gibt es ja auf der Seite nur Bilder vom K24 und vom XT.

Grüße, Johannes


----------



## p41n (22. Oktober 2007)

Servus,

Nächstes Jahr möchte ich mir auch ein Cube zulegen.. Anfangs wollte ich mir unbedingt Scott oder Specialized kaufen, hab mich jetzt aber doch für ein cube entschieden, da einfach günstiger... Hab nur leider noch keine Erfahrungen mit Cube. Fahre momentan von Kross das Level A6, mit dem ich soweit ganz zufrieden bin. Es hat halt nur V-Brakes. Ansonsten aber ein tolles Bike.

Bei Cube habe ich mich mal etwas umgeschaut und bin beim Reaction XT 2008 hängen geblieben. Kann mir da schon jemand Erfahrungsberichte zukommen lassen? Oder sollte ich besser zum K24 oder K18 greifen? Was kosten die verschiedenen Modelle denn so? Ich rechne so um die 1500Euro fürs XT. Ist das realistisch?

Bin für jede Antwort dankbar.. 

gruß
daniel


----------



## mike0h (22. Oktober 2007)

p41n schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Nächstes Jahr möchte ich mir auch ein Cube zulegen.. Anfangs wollte ich mir unbedingt Scott oder Specialized kaufen, hab mich jetzt aber doch für ein cube entschieden, da einfach günstiger... Hab nur leider noch keine Erfahrungen mit Cube. Fahre momentan von Kross das Level A6, mit dem ich soweit ganz zufrieden bin. Es hat halt nur V-Brakes. Ansonsten aber ein tolles Bike.
> 
> ...



Hi!

Also ich hab mir vor kurzem das K18 gekauft so als Tourenradl und Ausgleich zum Downhiller und muss sagen ich bin begeistert. Bin bis jetzt zwar noch nicht soo viel damit gefahren, aber es fährt sich echt für den gedachten Einsatzzweck super. Für das K18 hab ich 1500 gezahlt (so als Orientierungspunkt). Anbei noch ein kleines (und unscharfes) Bild ;-)

Gruß
MIKE


----------



## fatcartman (22. Oktober 2007)

p41n schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Nächstes Jahr möchte ich mir auch ein Cube zulegen.. Anfangs wollte ich mir unbedingt Scott oder Specialized kaufen, hab mich jetzt aber doch für ein cube entschieden, da einfach günstiger... Hab nur leider noch keine Erfahrungen mit Cube. Fahre momentan von Kross das Level A6, mit dem ich soweit ganz zufrieden bin. Es hat halt nur V-Brakes. Ansonsten aber ein tolles Bike.
> 
> ...


1500 fürs XT könnte knapp werden. Laut Liste kostet das XT mit der Fox um die 1800. Siehe z.B. hier: http://www.radsport-schwarz.de/pricelist/cube2008.pdf
Ich persönlich finde da das K24 sinnvoller. Allein schon wegen dem wegfallenden jährlichen Pflichtservice der Fox. (Oder irre ich mich da?). Außerdem ists günstiger und hat die Reba mit U-Turn.


----------



## p41n (22. Oktober 2007)

danke schonmal für die antworten..

also 1800 ließe ich mir auch noch gefallen.. wenn das aber mit dem jährlichen pflichtservice der fox stimmt, dann is das natürlich net so dolle.. darauf kann ich verzichten.. könnte das zur not auch selber machen.. außerdem is rockshox ja auch sehr pflegearm, oder?

was is denn sonst der grösste unterschied zwischen k24 und xt? xt ausstattung hätte ich in dem preissegment schon ganz gerne komplett..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racer87 (22. Oktober 2007)

Danke für die super Bilder!! Ich werd mir demnächst auch ein neues Cube kaufen und bin nur noch am überlegen zwischen Reaction und AMS. Aber das mitden Bildern ist mal super, weil ichs auch in genau der Ausstattung und Ramenhöhe kaufen würde. Und auf der Cube HP sieht man ja diek18 Ausstattung net. Wenn ihr mal gefahren seid, würden mich Fahrberichte auch mal sehr interessieren. Danke schonmal im Voraus!!


----------



## fatcartman (23. Oktober 2007)

p41n schrieb:


> danke schonmal für die antworten..
> 
> also 1800 ließe ich mir auch noch gefallen.. wenn das aber mit dem jährlichen pflichtservice der fox stimmt, dann is das natürlich net so dolle.. darauf kann ich verzichten.. könnte das zur not auch selber machen.. außerdem is rockshox ja auch sehr pflegearm, oder?
> 
> was is denn sonst der grösste unterschied zwischen k24 und xt? xt ausstattung hätte ich in dem preissegment schon ganz gerne komplett..


Selber machen ist kein Problem. Allerdings hast du, soweit ich weiß, nur Anspruch auf Garantie bei Fox, wenn du die jährliche Inspektion bei einem Fox-Servicepoint machen lässt. Bin aber da nicht ganz so sicher. Schau am besten mal bei Fox oder hier im Forum nach. 

Die Pflege der Gabeln hängt allgemein sehr stark von deinem Verwendungszweck ab. Bei dem einen kann das durchaus pflegearm sein. Bei dem anderen müssen regelmäßig die Dichtungsringe ausgetauscht werden. Das lässt sich nicht so pauschalisieren. Fox ist nicht unbedingt pflegeintensiver, Rock Shox hat nur nicht so strenge Garantien...

Der größte Preisunterschied ist die Gabel! Da liegen preislich Welten zwischen der Reba und der Fox. Obwohl ich hier der Meinung bin, teurer ist nicht unbedingt besser. 
Was spricht denn gegen die X9? Mich würde die mehr reizen als XT. Außerdem ist das K24 um einiges leichter als die XT-Version.


----------



## p41n (23. Oktober 2007)

also die rockshox reba würde mir auch schon eher zusagen.. hatte früher mal ne quadra, mit der ich sehr zufrieden war.. rockshox baut einfach gute gabeln.. 

was jetzt das schaltwerk, schalthebel, Kassette und kette betrifft, hab ich, ehrlich gesagt, keine ahnung, ob die komponenten von sram wirklich gut sind.. kenne den hersteller nicht.. was gibts denn über den zu wissen?

und zu guter letzt das gewicht.. 10,2kg sind schon was im gegensatz zu 10,8kg der xt-version.. obwohl die 600gramm auch net die welt sind..

nunja.. alles in allem is das k24 doch eine gute wahl, bis auf die komponenten von sram.. die lassen mich noch zögern..


----------



## fatcartman (23. Oktober 2007)

p41n schrieb:


> also die rockshox reba würde mir auch schon eher zusagen.. hatte früher mal ne quadra, mit der ich sehr zufrieden war.. rockshox baut einfach gute gabeln..


Nur weil früher mal was von einem Hersteller gut war, muss das heute nicht mehr der Fall sein.   Aber die Reba ist wirklich gut, vor allem in der Version. 


p41n schrieb:


> was jetzt das schaltwerk, schalthebel, Kassette und kette betrifft, hab ich, ehrlich gesagt, keine ahnung, ob die komponenten von sram wirklich gut sind.. kenne den hersteller nicht.. was gibts denn über den zu wissen?


Tja, dann solltest du dich am besten hier mal im Forum über den schlau machen. Nur weil du was nicht kennst, muss es doch nicht schlecht sein. Shimano oder Sram, die nehmen sich nicht viel. Wäre doch schade, wenn du das vermeintlich bessere Angebot aufgrund von Unwissenheit ausschlägst...


p41n schrieb:


> und zu guter letzt das gewicht.. 10,2kg sind schon was im gegensatz zu 10,8kg der xt-version.. obwohl die 600gramm auch net die welt sind..


Die Gewichte beziehen sich aber auf den kleinsten Rahmen. Also sind die anderen Größen entsprechend schwerer. Das macht, wie ich finde, dann schon was aus. 


p41n schrieb:


> nunja.. alles in allem is das k24 doch eine gute wahl, bis auf die komponenten von sram.. die lassen mich noch zögern..


Was stört dich konkret an Sram? Doch hoffentlich nicht nur der Name. 
Sieh es doch mal so, das du dann was hast, was sich etwas vom Shimano-Einheitsbrei abhebt.


----------



## MPK (23. Oktober 2007)

Tach.

Ich kann nur sagen, das ich beim Schalten im Vergleich XT / X9 keinen Unterschied spüre. Liegt entweder an mir, oder da gibt es nichts zu merken. 
Die Schalthebel waren dagegen zuerst ungewohnt und ich wollte lieber wieder die alten Deore-Hebel haben, aber mittlerweile kann ich sagen, daß die X9 Trigger richtig gut sind. Dazu kommt noch, das die Kassette mit dem abgesetzten rot richtig geil aussieht.


----------



## p41n (23. Oktober 2007)

fatcartman schrieb:


> Nur weil früher mal was von einem Hersteller gut war, muss das heute nicht mehr der Fall sein.   Aber die Reba ist wirklich gut, vor allem in der Version.



gut.. das mag sein.. allerdings hab ich in letzter zeit von rockshox nur gutes gehört und gelesen, egal ob das nun hier im forum war oder im dialog mit freunden, händlern und anderen mtb-interessierten bzw. kennern..  




fatcartman schrieb:


> Tja, dann solltest du dich am besten hier mal im Forum über den schlau machen. Nur weil du was nicht kennst, muss es doch nicht schlecht sein. Shimano oder Sram, die nehmen sich nicht viel. Wäre doch schade, wenn du das vermeintlich bessere Angebot aufgrund von Unwissenheit ausschlägst...



deswegen hab ich gefragt..   zusätzlich informiere ich mich aber noch selber.. allerdings hoffe ich auch, dass mal jemand einen erfahrungsbericht postet.. 




fatcartman schrieb:


> Die Gewichte beziehen sich aber auf den kleinsten Rahmen. Also sind die anderen Größen entsprechend schwerer. Das macht, wie ich finde, dann schon was aus.



also ich bräuchte einen 20" rahmen, sprich 51cm rahmenhöhe.. jedenfalls kommts mir nicht auf ein paar gramm an.. das mache ich dann mit kondition und beinkraft wieder wett..  




fatcartman schrieb:


> Was stört dich konkret an Sram? Doch hoffentlich nicht nur der Name.
> Sieh es doch mal so, das du dann was hast, was sich etwas vom Shimano-Einheitsbrei abhebt.



wie gesagt.. wenn der hersteller top ist, machts mir nichts aus.. shimano produziert halt über jahre hinweg 1A komponenten, weswegen die ihren ruf weg haben.. demnach bevorzugt man dann doch eher die etablierten hersteller der branche.. allerdings lasse ich mich auch gerne vom gegenteil überzeugen.. hat jemand einen erfahrungsbericht zu sram?

mit was fährst du denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p41n (23. Oktober 2007)

MPK schrieb:


> Tach.
> 
> Ich kann nur sagen, das ich beim Schalten im Vergleich XT / X9 keinen Unterschied spüre. Liegt entweder an mir, oder da gibt es nichts zu merken.
> Die Schalthebel waren dagegen zuerst ungewohnt und ich wollte lieber wieder die alten Deore-Hebel haben, aber mittlerweile kann ich sagen, daß die X9 Trigger richtig gut sind. Dazu kommt noch, das die Kassette mit dem abgesetzten rot richtig geil aussieht.



Danke für die Einschätzung.. Ich werde das sowieso vorher mal testen. Der Bikehändler meines Vertrauens hat einige Cube-Räder auf Lager, die ich ohne Probleme mal testen kann.


----------



## de_hippi (23. Oktober 2007)

wer ist denn dein händler des vertrauens?
bin aus schiffweiler und will mir demnächst ein ltd race zulegen...


----------



## p41n (24. Oktober 2007)

du bist aus schiffweiler? oha.. is ja grad um die ecke.. 
der händler meines vertrauens ist Bike Sport Hauf aus Riegelsberg

Website: http://www.bike-sport-hauf.de/

hab mir dort zwar noch kein bike gekauft, aber ich war schon einige male bei ihm und habe mich erkundigt bzw. bekleidung gekauft.. sehr freundlicher und zuvorkommender händler, der dazu auch noch sehr kompetent ist, wenn ich das als laie so beurteilen kann..  zumindest macht es den eindruck.. aber nett und freundlich ist er auf jeden fall und er nimmt sich zeit.. werde mir dort auf jeden fall ein cube kaufen..


----------



## de_hippi (24. Oktober 2007)

hmm...
da war ich noch nie.

Nach Riegelsberg zieht es mich eig. nit so.
Ich habe mir mein Ghost bei Intersport Stiwi in Illingen gekauft, eig. ganz nett und freundlich, aber es war das erste Rad ich hatte 0 Plan und vergleichen ist ja nicht schlecht.

Ich will mir vorm Kauf unsre Cube Händler alle mal ansehen.

Demnächst fahr ich nach Kirkel, der soll auch gut sein.
Viell. gehts danach noch bei deinen Händler. 

Danach schaue ich dann, welcher mir am bestern gefällt, ne gute, freundliche, kompetente Beratung gibt und nen guten Preis macht.


Jo, Schiffweiler und Ottweiler liegen nicht soweit auseinander.
Ich ziehe in 2 Monaten von Schiffweiler, nach Schiffweiler, aber in nen anderen Ecken. Ab dann Richtung OTW, Stilzehof.
Bei gutem Wetter könnte man sich ja dann mal treffen, dann kannste mir ein paar Trails im "neuen" Wald geben. Im OTW-Wald war ich eig. noch nie unterwegs, bzw sehr selten. Normalerweise meist Itzenplitz und dann ab Richtung Bildstock, etc... oder in Hüttigweiler...


----------



## fatcartman (24. Oktober 2007)

p41n schrieb:


> mit was fährst du denn?


Ich fahr nur Shimano an meinem LTD 3. Mir fehlt noch das Geld für was besseres. 
Aber für nächstes Jahr ist eigentlich ein Reaction K24 geplant, also auch mit Sram.


----------



## p41n (25. Oktober 2007)

de_hippi schrieb:


> hmm...
> da war ich noch nie.
> 
> Nach Riegelsberg zieht es mich eig. nit so.
> ...



Vergleichen ist immer gut.. Mach das auf jeden Fall! Ich bin früher immer zum Puhl nach Niederlinxweiler gegangen. Aber der hat nur Giant und noch nen paar andere Marken. Jedoch kein Cube, Scott, Specialized etc.. pp.. Dann war ich beim Kunibert Bock in WND, der auch ganz ok ist. Aber auch der hat fast nur Kross, die nicht schlecht sind. Doch mein nächstes Bike soll auf jeden Fall mal nen Cube oder Scott sein und da finde ich den Hauf ne gute Adresse.
Im Bikerspoint in Kirkel war ich noch nicht.. Bin nur dran vorbei gefahren. Kannst mir ja mal berichten, wie es dort war.. 

Wir können gerne mal zusammen fahren.. In Schiffweiler war ich früher sehr oft und hatte dort einige Freunde. Aber die sind mittlerweile alle weggezogen..
Zudem sinds auch keine Biker.. Die haben damit nichts am Hut. Jedenfalls fahr ich meistens Richtung WND. Also Niederlinxweiler --> Spiemont und dann ins Ostertal.. Da sind nen paar gute Strecken, besonders am Spiemont.. 
Bin allerdings kein Profi und meine Fitness lässt demnach noch zu wünschen übrig.. Aber ansonsten bin ich gerne dabei.. 





fatcartman schrieb:


> Ich fahr nur Shimano an meinem LTD 3. Mir fehlt noch das Geld für was besseres.
> Aber für nächstes Jahr ist eigentlich ein Reaction K24 geplant, also auch mit Sram.



Ich denke, ich werds auch mal mit der SRAM probieren.. So schlecht scheint die ja nicht zu sein. Und im Endeffekt stelle ich auch keine hohen Anforderungen. Fahre meistens nur Touren oder Cross-Country mit den dazugehörigen Trials. Kannst mir ja dann mal von deinen Erfahrungen berichten.. Würde mich freuen!  Das Reaction K24 gefällt mir immer besser.. Nächstes Jahr ist es dann dran..


----------



## Dexter90 (25. Oktober 2007)

Hat eigentlich irgendjemand schon Bilder von einem roten Cube Reaction? Würde es gerne mal in echt sehen, aber leider hat mein Händler kein Rotes Vor Ort gehabt.


----------



## Buggy171 (20. November 2007)

*Gewicht* 10,6 Kg


Mich würde interessieren, ob die 10,6Kilo selbst abgewogen wurden.  
Ich habe das gleiche Rad mit den gleichen Verbesserungen und darüber hinaus ein XTR Pedal, AmericanClassic LRS (~1500g), Ergon Griffe und Barends, Ritchey WCS Carbon Sattelstütze, Lenker und Vorbau.
Das Gewicht meines 20"Bikes liegt definitiv nicht bei 10,6Kilo  , aber trotzdem sieht es stark aus und fährt sich agil.


----------



## BeoDeo (20. November 2007)

Hallo...

das Fahrrad hab ich beim Händler gewogen.
Kann natürlich sein das wir uns da verguckt haben  .

Wie viel wiegt denn dein Bike?

Also das Bike ist echt der Hammer - neben der geilen Optik fährt es sich auch super!!!
Hab noch kein besseres Fahrrad gehabt...ok ist ja auch mein erstes  .

Hab jetzt schon ein paar Touren hinter mir, egal ob Bergauf - da fahr ich ganz locker die Steigungen hoch oder Bergab - da geht das Bike erst richtig ab. Es macht soviel Spaß damit zu fahren...kann das Bike nur empfehlen.

Schönen Gruß...


----------



## Buggy171 (21. November 2007)

Ich muss es erst wiegen, aber soweit ich mich erinnern kann, lag das Bike nach der Umrüstung bei etwa 11Kilo. Ich prüf das bei Gelegenheit aber noch mal nach.

In Punkto Aussehen und Fahreigenschaften gebe ich dir vollkommen recht. Das Reaction ist top!  

Übrigens als Tipp:
Ich bin im Sommer mit dem Cube LTD Team  über die Alpen gecrosst. Ausstattung fast Serie bis auf Griffe, Barends und Ritzelpakt. Auch dieses Rad fährt sich absolut geil, passte mir (1,86m) von der Geometrie (20") sprich vom Wohlfühlverhalten sogar noch besser als das Reaction. Man müsste allerdings noch ein bisschen was in die Schaltung etc. investieren. Aber ansonsten eine billigere Alternative.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BontyRaceOR (15. März 2008)

Mal den alten Thread ausbuddeln gehen 
Nachdem ich von meinem Carbon Trip runter bin, kommt nur doch ein Alu Bike ins Haus.

Kann mich aber nicht zwischen dem K24 und dem XT entscheiden!
Was ist an der Fox so toll? Bei der Reba kann ich zwischen 85 und 100 mm wählen und habe Poploc.
Das K24 hat einen Sram/Shimano Mix. 
Taugt der LRS was? 
Wie ist die Formula Bremse im Verglwich zur 08er XT Disc?


----------



## S.D. (15. März 2008)

BontyRaceOR schrieb:


> Mal den alten Thread ausbuddeln gehen
> Nachdem ich von meinem Carbon Trip runter bin, kommt nur doch ein Alu Bike ins Haus.
> 
> Kann mich aber nicht zwischen dem K24 und dem XT entscheiden!
> ...



Also die Reba finde ich generell klasse. Die ist wartungsarm und durch die Federwegverstellung kann man das Bike sehr vielseitig einsetzen.
Bei den Bremsen gehen die Meinungen auseinander. Ich persönlich mag das Bremsmedium DOT nicht (will diesbezüglich jetzt aber keine Diskussion auslösen), deshalb würde die Formula bei mir ausscheiden. Die 08´er XT hat aber auch ihre Probleme (s. Bremsenforum), von daher würde ich mir derzeit auch keine XT holen.
Was den LRS anbelangt habe ich nicht die besten Erfahrungen damit gemacht. Das Innenleben der HR-Nabe war vor ein paar Monaten total verrostet. Nach der Rep. bei DT funktionierte zwar der Freilauf wieder einwandfrei, allerdings erzeugt dieser sehr laute Wummergeräusche, weshalb das LR momentan wieder mal zur Rep. ist.

Gruß


----------



## BontyRaceOR (15. März 2008)

S.D. schrieb:


> Also die Reba finde ich generell klasse. Die ist wartungsarm und durch die Federwegverstellung kann man das Bike sehr vielseitig einsetzen.
> Bei den Bremsen gehen die Meinungen auseinander. Ich persönlich mag das Bremsmedium DOT nicht (will diesbezüglich jetzt aber keine Diskussion auslösen), deshalb würde die Formula bei mir ausscheiden. Die 08´er XT hat aber auch ihre Probleme (s. Bremsenforum), von daher würde ich mir derzeit auch keine XT holen.
> Was den LRS anbelangt habe ich nicht die besten Erfahrungen damit gemacht. Das Innenleben der HR-Nabe war vor ein paar Monaten total verrostet. Nach der Rep. bei DT funktionierte zwar der Freilauf wieder einwandfrei, allerdings erzeugt dieser sehr laute Wummergeräusche, weshalb das LR momentan wieder mal zur Rep. ist.
> 
> Gruß



Also ich tendiere zur Juicy 7 und einem hochwertigen DT 240er LRS als Upgrade.

Bleibt nur noch zu entscheiden ob komplett XT (ohne Disc Bremse) oder SRAM Mix. Kenne mich mit Sram nicht aus...


----------



## schweffl (19. März 2008)

Nichts anderes als SRAM.

Mein AMS Pro läuft auch komplett auf SRAM bis auf die Kurbelgarnitur. Ich würde nie ein Bike mit Shimano kaufen.

Brensemtechnisch habe ich die BAT Louise 08 und kann dem grunde nach nicht klagen.


----------



## hebolaco (24. März 2008)

@BeoDeo das bike ist echt super ! 
beim gewicht ist es so, dass die angaben sich immer auf den kleinsten rahmen beziehen und ohne pedale. meines wiegt jetzt ca 10,2 kg, aber komplett. xtr auch die felgen (1500g) und cabon habe ich auch verbaut. ich werde mir aber jetzt nen neuen rahmen kaufen, dann komme ich unter die 10 kilo. nen tip von mir. mache die reifen und die schläuche runder. schwalbe, super reifen. mach dir die drauf- evolution faltreifen und die schläuche wiegen auch pro stück 180 g  es gibt aber 13 sv mit 130 g das stück. lach nicht aber kleinvieh macht auch mist.   gruss hebolaco


----------



## Wurzelhüpfer (25. März 2008)

Habe seit Oktober 2005 ein Reaction '06.

War damals die Hayes-Variante mit Hayes HFX9, Reba, XT/LX

Mein Fazit bisher:

Super Rahmen relativ leicht ("leicht" ist hier ja fast schon ein Tabuwort) und mega steif. Gabel auch geil, obwohl ich realtiv lange gebraucht hab MEIN setup zu finden.

Mit Lockout drin geht das Ding nur noch vorwÃ¤rts, man kann richtig schÃ¶n Tempo machen.

Bergab auf 115mm gestellt und es gibt nix wo ich noch nicht runter gekommen bin.

Laut Personenwaage hat es 11,5kg bei 22".

Mist ist der Seriensattel, aber so richtiger Mist! Nach tune und San Marco wirds jetzt wohl ein Italia.

Nach unzÃ¤hligen Schlammduschen verabschiedet sich das rot-weiÃ-blaue Design. Hab ich dann ganz abgekratzt gefÃ¤llt mir auch viel besser ohne.

Hayes find ich auch nicht so doll, nach langem Kampf hab ich sie jetzt aber so weit dass sie ihren Dienst ganz passabel tun.

Ein schalthebel und der Kurbelsatz hat sich verabschiedet so wie die vier Dichtringe in den BremssÃ¤tteln, Lager im Steuersatz sind am Ende werden aber noch etwas gequÃ¤lt  .

DemnÃ¤chst sind die ZÃ¼ge fÃ¤llig. Naben mÃ¼ssen auch mal wieder neu gefettet werden.

Achso den f139 hab ich gegen nen KÃ¼rzeren seiner Art getauscht und Eggbeater sind zum Einsatz gekommen.

GruÃ Tobais



edit: 1250â¬ hatte ich gelatzt.


----------



## druha78 (28. März 2008)

Hat nun jemand Bilder von seinem roten Reaction 2008 in natura und nicht von der Cube-Homepage?


----------



## p41n (28. März 2008)

ja genau.. das würde ich auch gerne mal in natura sehen..


----------



## Zocholl (29. März 2008)

Hallo hier ist ein Reaction in Rot http://cgi.ebay.de/CUBE-Reaction-RH...ZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohostingmal in Reallife.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snevern (30. März 2008)

hebolaco schrieb:


> @BeoDeo das bike ist echt super !
> beim gewicht ist es so, dass die angaben sich immer auf den kleinsten rahmen beziehen und ohne pedale. meines wiegt jetzt ca 10,2 kg, aber komplett. xtr auch die felgen (1500g) und cabon habe ich auch verbaut. ich werde mir aber jetzt nen neuen rahmen kaufen, dann komme ich unter die 10 kilo. nen tip von mir. mache die reifen und die schläuche runder. schwalbe, super reifen. mach dir die drauf- evolution faltreifen und die schläuche wiegen auch pro stück 180 g  es gibt aber 13 sv mit 130 g das stück. lach nicht aber kleinvieh macht auch mist.   gruss hebolaco




Es gibt auch von Schwalbe ein Schlauch der wiegt unter 100 g und heist xx-light 



Mit freundlichen grüßen Snevern


----------



## Snevern (30. März 2008)

hebolaco schrieb:


> @BeoDeo das bike ist echt super !
> beim gewicht ist es so, dass die angaben sich immer auf den kleinsten rahmen beziehen und ohne pedale. meines wiegt jetzt ca 10,2 kg, aber komplett. xtr auch die felgen (1500g) und cabon habe ich auch verbaut. ich werde mir aber jetzt nen neuen rahmen kaufen, dann komme ich unter die 10 kilo. nen tip von mir. mache die reifen und die schläuche runder. schwalbe, super reifen. mach dir die drauf- evolution faltreifen und die schläuche wiegen auch pro stück 180 g  es gibt aber 13 sv mit 130 g das stück. lach nicht aber kleinvieh macht auch mist.   gruss hebolaco






Habe die Aktuellen Reaction Rahmen Selbst gewogen ohne Sattelschelle,aber mit Lenkkopflager Lager schalen
in 20 Zoll


Rot/Weis :1688 g
Schwarz: 1579 g

Mit freundlichen grüßen Snevern


----------



## Editor (30. März 2008)

Aloha!

Ich fahre seit September 2007 das Reaction K24 & bin damit überglücklich.

Bevor ich damit richtig gefahren bin habe ich mir Rahmenaufkleber besorgt, um Kratzer zu vermeiden. Auch weil es eloxiert ist (laut Cube 1000x kratzfester als unbehandeltes Aluminium) hoffte ich vor Schrammen geschützt zu sein.
Heute passierte es: Das Fahrrad wird an den Zaun gelehnt, man achtet ein paar Sekunden nicht darauf & tadaa - der Lenker rutscht weg. Ergebnis: Sattel hat Schrammen, Pedal hat Schrammen (das ist aber Rille) & am Hinterbau ist der weiße Schriftzug teilweise ab.
Auf dem Rahmen steht zusätzlich noch, dass für die Schriftzüge eine spezielle Lasertechnologie eingesetzt wurde (Laser Design Surface), um diese besonders langlebig, bzw. gänzlich unverwüstlich zu machen.
Aha. Bei mir anscheinend nicht.

Gerade wegen des Preises & der besonderen Beschichtung dachte ich ein wirklich dauerhaft gut aussehendes Bike zu haben. Heute wurde ich eines Besseren belehrt.

Die Reba Race hat leider auch schon eine kleine Riefe.

Ich liebe dieses Fahrrad & würde es am liebsten auf einem Altar in meinem Zimmer positionieren. Es ist eine Augenweide, aber auch ein Plagegeist, weil man es sich nicht zu benutzen traut.


----------



## druha78 (30. März 2008)

Naja, es ist immerhin ein *Mountainbike*, oder?...   Mach dir nichts draus, je mehr du Angst hast, dass dein Bike zerkratzt oder beschädigt wird, umso schneller passiert es... Genieße lieber das Fahren damit!    
Ach übrigens, hast du eins in schwarz?


----------



## @[email protected] (31. März 2008)

Editor schrieb:


> Es ist eine Augenweide, aber auch ein Plagegeist, weil man es sich nicht zu benutzen traut.


Es geht jedem so: Kauf ein neues Auto und 2 Wochen später ist ein Kratzer drin...

Fahr es, benutze es, freu dich an der Geometrie und der Technik, aber denke nicht an Kratzer usw. Du verdirbst dir den Spass am Wesentlichen, nämlich das Räubern und Riden.


----------



## druha78 (6. April 2008)

So,nun ist es bestellt: Reaction XT!  Nächste Woche soll es eintreffen!  Ich schwankte auch zuerst zwischen K24 und XT, hab mich aber doch für XT entschieden, da ich einfach mit Shimano viel mehr anfangen kann, als mit SRAM... (Nun kommt bestimmt ein Kommentar:"SRAM IST GEIL! NICHTS ANDERES ALS SRAM!"  ) Aber ich hänge irgendwie an Shimano, und letztendlich ist es doch eine Geschmackssache.  Ob FOX oder RS Reba war mir eigentlich wurscht: 80 mm Federweg reichen mir sowieso.  

Ich kann´s kaum erwarten!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buggy171 (6. April 2008)

Hallo,

ich da mal eine Frage an alle Reaction-Besitzer:

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit einer anderen Bremsscheibengröße hinten, denn laut Werksangaben darf man lediglich 160er Bremsscheiben aufziehen. 
Ich hätte allerdings gerne ne Nummer größer (vorne übrigens auch, allerdings sollte es dort keine Probleme bereiten).

Bin für Tipps sehr dankbar


----------



## S.D. (6. April 2008)

druha78 schrieb:


> So,nun ist es bestellt: Reaction XT!  Nächste Woche soll es eintreffen!  Ich schwankte auch zuerst zwischen K24 und XT, hab mich aber doch für XT entschieden, da ich einfach mit Shimano viel mehr anfangen kann, als mit SRAM... (Nun kommt bestimmt ein Kommentar:"SRAM IST GEIL! NICHTS ANDERES ALS SRAM!"  ) Aber ich hänge irgendwie an Shimano, und letztendlich ist es doch eine Geschmackssache.  Ob FOX oder RS Reba war mir eigentlich wurscht: 80 mm Federweg reichen mir sowieso.
> 
> Ich kann´s kaum erwarten!!!



Bezüglich der Gabel wäre mir in Prinzip auch wurscht, ob sie von Fox oder RS kommt. Was ich aber nicht vermissen möchte, ist die Federwegverstellung. Als reine Rennfeile sind 80mm ok., wenn´s aber auch mal ne Tagestour sein soll, oder wenn´s gelegentlich auch mal steiler bergab geht, würde ich mich mit "nur" 80mm nicht sehr wohlfühlen.

Gruß


----------



## druha78 (6. April 2008)

Ich denke nicht, dass du sehr den Unterschied merken würdest: RS Reba ist vom Werk aus schon etwas "härter" als die Fox, die mit ihrem feineren Ansprechverhalten einiges wettmacht. Was die höhere und damit bergab sicherere Sitzposition bei 115 mm Federweg betrifft, das ist allerdings absolut richtig!


----------



## Zocholl (6. April 2008)

Servus, ich habe mir auch ein Reaction XT bestellt, zwar schon im Januar, soll aber im Mai kommen. Wo hats du bestellt? Wenn es da ist unbedingt Bilder und erste Fahreindrücke posten. Was hast du für eine Größe bestellt?


----------



## druha78 (6. April 2008)

Also bestellt habe ich es bei http://www.mhw-bike-house.de/
OK, ist kein Händler um die Ecke, die ganzen Nachteile eines Versenders sind mir auch bekannt, aber das meiste bekomme ich auch selbst in den Griff. Außerdem konnte mir kein anderer Händler so eine günstige Finanzierung anbieten...


----------



## cmax (8. April 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ritzelschleifer (8. April 2008)

geil! vorne noch die Schriftzüge vom Reifen über die Aufkleber der Felgen oder besser noch die Aufkleber von den Felgen runter...

eines der schönsten von-der-stange-räder seit langem...


----------



## Musicman (8. April 2008)

Sehr Lecker


----------



## scor04 (10. April 2008)

Hi Leute,

nin neu hier und BlaBlaBla, des rote Cube sieht Hammer Geil aus, aber irgendwie haben möchte ich es nicht. Keine Ahnung warum kennt dieses Gefühl einer von euch? Ist das ein 18" Rahmen? Will mir demnächst auch das reaction holen und habe im inet folgenden Händler gefunden, siher für einige von euch eine günstige alternative. http://www.rabe-bike.de/index.php?id=514&tx_ttproducts_pi1[backPID]=512&tx_ttproducts_pi1[product]=915
Falls der Link nicht funktioniert geht einfache auf die Homepage von Rabe-bike.de und schaut nach dem Cube Reaction "SE"

Kann mir einer sagen wo an dem Bike der Haken ist? Weil für den Preis bekommt man wohl kaum was besseres?!!? 

Mfg


----------



## ritzelschleifer (11. April 2008)

mein erstes mtb hatte genau die farbe von dem roten cube. Ich finde es geil, dass sie ein hersteller mal so viel mühe mit einem bike gibt - farblich passende Gabel, weiße formlas beim K24 etc. 

mein grünes stahl-kona mit roten eloxalteilen sieht auch besser aus, aber das cube ist einfach modern und hat in der farbkombi einfach das zeug zu nem modernen klassiker. Für ein schwarzes Rad geb ich keine anderthalb tausend euro aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## druha78 (14. April 2008)

Juhu!!! Heute ist endlich mein neues Bike eingetroffen!!!   Cube Reaction XT in zeitlos-schwarz! Geiles Teil!     Pics gibt´s später...


----------



## Pommespaul (15. April 2008)

Hallöchen,

habe mir im Frühjahr 2006 das Cube Reaction K18 zugelegt. Damals noch einen netten kleinen Rabatt von meinem Händler bekommen. Durch gesundheitliche Einschränkungen konnte ich dann 2006 leider nicht ganz so viele Kilomter fahren wie ich mir das eigentlich gedacht habe. Aber jetzt fahre ich schön regelmäßig meine Kilomoter und das beste ist: das Ding ist einfach nicht kaputt zu kriegen. Naja, einen Platten gehabt, aber das wars! Einfach regelmäßig ölen/fetten und sonst nix. Die Investition hat sich mal wirklich gelohnt! Überlege nun mir die Ergon Griffe mit Barends zuzulegen, da ich diese beim Bergauffahren doch vermisse.
Viel Spaß mit euren Cubes!


----------



## wilson24de (15. April 2008)

Hallo,

auch in bin ein neues mitglied der Cube-Family.
Gekauft habe ich mir heute das Cube Reaction K18 2007 mit einigen kleinen Änderungen zum Original.

Austattung:
RAHMEN:   Alu 7005 Hydroform triple butted 
GABEL:   Rock Shox Reba Race U-turn (Federweg 85-115mm) 
STEUERSATZ:   FSA Orbit 
LENKER:   Syntace Duraflite 2014 
VORBAU:   Syntace F139 
SATTELSTÜTZE:   Bontrager Race X Lite Carbon (vorher Cube RFR Lite)
SATTEL:   Fizik Aliante Delta 
SCHALTWERK:    Shimano Deore XT 
UMWERFER:    Shimano Deore XT  (vorher LX)
KURBEL:   Shimano Deore XT  (vorher LX)
INNENLAGER:   Shimano Deore XT
NABEN:   Shimano Deore XT 
KASSETTE:   Shimano Deore XT (vorher Deore)
KETTE:   Shimano Deore XT (vorher Deore)
SHIFTER: Shimano Deore XT
BREMSEN:   Formula Oro K18 
BREMSHEBEL:   Formula Oro K18 
LAUFRÄDER:   Rigida Taurus 
SPEICHEN:   DT DD 
VORDERREIFEN:   Schwalbe Nobby Nic light 
HINTERREIFEN:   Schwalbe Racing Ralph light 
PEDALE:   Shimano PD-M540 (vorher 520er)
BARENDS: Ritchey WCS kurz (vorher keine)
FLASCHENHALTERUNG: ALU schwarz eloxiert (vorher keine)
FARBE:   Schwarz eloxiert mit gelaserten Schriftzügen 

Das Gewicht muss ich dann noch nachmessen.
Es handelt sich um den 20" Rahmen.
Bilder folgen auch noch, sobald es da ist.
Das Bike wird auf Grundlage des 2007er Rahmens komplett aus Neuteilen zusammengebaut (2008er Teile). Auch der rahmen ist natürlich nagelneu, nur das Vorjahresmodell...der Letzte der da war. Alle Änderungen habe ich oben rot markiert und das ursprünglich vorgesehene Teil ergänzt.

Bezahlt habe ich nun inkl. o.g. Austattung und Änderungen 1075,- Euro (zuzügl. 25,- Euro Versand)
Ein echtes Schnäppchen wie ich finde...was meint ihr?

Gruß wilson


----------



## wilson24de (21. April 2008)

also wenn ich so den ltd race thread und einige ander hier verfolge finde ich es echt schade dass es scheinbar keine reaction anhänger hier gibt, oder diese nur keine lust auf einen aktuellen thread haben.
irgendwie schade


----------



## ceba (21. April 2008)

@wilson
das reaction liegt nunmal in einer anderen preisregion als das ltd race und viele koennen/duerfen sich aus finanziellen oder *privaten gruenden* nunmal eher zum race greifen  (ich sprech da aus erfahrung, denn mein 2tes hobby ist die analog-photographie und da muss ich auch jeden antrag auf eine neuanschaffung stellen - in 2facher ausfuehrung und mit mindestens 10 beglaubigten gruenden )

mein reaction k18 hat als derzeitigen liefertermin den 1. mai, wobei es an dem tag wohl nichts werden wird 


mfg s


----------



## derGunnar (21. April 2008)

Hallo 

Oh, doch. 
Habe seit Freitag ein Reaction K24 Racing Red in 22 Zoll. Habe das Rad am 19. Februar bestellt. Leider kann ich momentan keine Fotos machen. Bin aber sehr begeistert. Das Cube ist mein erstes MTB seit rund 6 Jahren. Bin sozusagen ein "Wiedereinsteiger". 

Habe mich heute hier im Forum angemeldet. Lese aber schon seit einiger Zeit mit.

Guten Tag 

Gruss
Gunnar


----------



## wilson24de (21. April 2008)

na also .... es geht doch 
Das Thema Geld lasse ich übrigens nicht gelten.
Der "stereo thread" und einige andere laufen ja auch gut und sind nicht günstiger als ein reaction.
Mein Reaction kommt mitte bis ende dieser woche.


----------



## ceba (21. April 2008)

stereo ist aber auch ne andere zielgruppe  

aber wenn man sieht, wieviele *fullies* jenseits ihrer gewohnten umgebung gehalten werden... es trifft zwar zu, dass einige strassen ihre bezeichnung zu unrecht tragen, aber deshalb gleich einen vollgefederten rahmen???

mfg s


----------



## Racer87 (21. April 2008)

Hab mich auch schon gefragt, wieso in den anderen Threads (also ltd race oder stereo) so viel los is und hier nix....bin aber auch zu faul was zu schreiben.Ich würde einfach sagen wir stolzen Reaction Besitzer wissen einfach was man mit einem Bike macht - fahren. Und das machen wir auch und sitzen nicht die ganze Zeit vorm PC und reden nur über unsere Bikes. 
Trotzdem könnte hier mehr los sein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilson24de (21. April 2008)

ich denke mal dass es gerade für diejenigen die ihres noch nicht haben interessant wäre mehr infos zu bekommen. sei es erfahrungen zu komponenten, probleme, bezugsquellen etc.

das wäre doch mal ein anfang 
woher habt ihr euer bike
welche austattung
was wiegt es
probleme
etc etc


----------



## ritzelschleifer (22. April 2008)

Ein rotes K24 wird es werden... *Jippi*

Ich muss leider noch bis Ende Mai warten, weil ich erst dann wieder nach Deutschland komme, aber mein Händler hats schon da und für mich reserviert...

Ich denke mal das einzige, was gegen das Reaction spricht ist der Preis. 1700. Dafür bekomme ich bei Poison ne komplett XTR. Der Reaction Rahmen ist gut, hochwertig und solide, aber besonders? Mein Bergwerk ist besonders.

Auf dem Reaction könnte meinetwegen Fisherprice draufstehen - In Irland kennt eh keiner die Marke Cube. Ich finds aber toll, dass sich mal ein Hersteller die Mühe macht ein Rad optisch - bei der Bremse angefangen - durchzustylen. Deswegen will ich es haben und deswegen zahle ich den Preis. In schwarz kann ich alles mögliche Kaufen.


----------



## druha78 (22. April 2008)

Also gut... Dann gebe ich auch meinen Senf dazu. Und das gleich mit Bildern  

So sah mein Reaction XT nach dem ersten richtigen Ausflug:  





...und so - nach der ersten Handwäsche!  





Und Spaß macht´s, das Teufelsding!!!   Man kommt ja gar nicht zum Schreiben...


----------



## HolleW (22. April 2008)

Ich hab mir im Sommer 2007 hier http://cgi.ebay.de/Cube-Reaction-K-...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem das Cube Reaction K18 2007 geholt, ist ein Laden mit Filialen um Schwäbisch Hall herum.

Ich brauchte dringendst ein MTB für ein Rennen (mein altes MTB hat eine Starrgabel und da hätte die lange Abfahrt garantiert keinen Spass gemacht). Dienstag Nachmittag angerufen, Mittwoch Mittag hab ich das Rad abgeholt, schnell eine Testrunde und ab in die Schweiz damit  Dort noch paar Tage an das Rad gewöhnt und das Rennen war klasse. Kann den Laden nur empfehlen und bei dem Preis ist das 2007er-Modell sicher immer noch eine Überlegung wert. Zumal der Chef bei Barzahlung nochmal 100 Euro mit dem Preis runtergeht.

Von dem Cube bin ich immer noch total begeistert, Schwachsinn, dass Kette und Ritzel nicht XT sind aber was solls, wird wenns hinüber ist halt ausgetauscht.

Gruss Holle


----------



## NATRIX (22. April 2008)

Ein herzliches MOIN aus dem Norden,
ich habe mich ebenfalls für ein Reaction K18 entschieden.!
Werde es mir mitte Mai bestellen...wäre dann so ende juni anfang juli da (händler sagte ca. 6 wochen lieferzeit)

...passt ganz gut wegen des Geldes wegen  

so nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage...der Rahmengröße?!

ich bin 197cm und habe eine Schrittlänge von 96cm...

dachte mir so 22"..aber manche meinten das immer eine Rahmengröße kleiner besser wäre also 20".?!

is das so...?


----------



## HolleW (22. April 2008)

Hi,

ich hab 98 cm Schrittlänge bei 200 cm Länge, 20 Zoll wär mir definitiv zu klein, bei 22 Zoll hat eine 40cm-Sattelstütze noch 2 bis 3 cm Luft und meine Sattelüberhöhung ist schon eher nicht normal.

Ich denk, dass bei Dir 20 Zoll auch zu klein sind.

Mein Zweit-MTB hat 53 cm Rahmenhöhe, das entspricht etwa 21 Zoll und das ist schon sehr grenzwertig. Das sieht dann so aus: 






Gruss Holle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NATRIX (23. April 2008)

oh...ähm ja... 

vielen dank...

..."Hallo Herr Händler 22" bidde.!!!!"


----------



## wilson24de (23. April 2008)

also ich bin 187cm groß bei einer schrittlänge von 90-91cm.
Ich fahre das 20". Mir wäre das 22" etwas zu groß, wobei ich das auch gut fahren könnte.
Ich denke du brauchst auf alle fälle das 22".


----------



## NATRIX (23. April 2008)

Hat jemand von euch erfahrungen mit Händlern aus Niedersachsen???

Am besten Bremen oder Hamburg.!

Ich war bei Mink`s Bike-shop..und muss sagen Ober-Göttlich


----------



## wilson24de (23. April 2008)

na also, so langsam kommt doch leben in den thread 
wäre doch gelacht wenn die reaction-fraktion sich verstecken müsste ;-)


----------



## NATRIX (23. April 2008)

...möchte ma wissen wie es mit den Farben aussieht.?!

...welche gefällt euch am besten.?

*BLACK*
oder
*RED*

am besten VOTEN.!!!


----------



## MPK (23. April 2008)

Ich finde daß das Reaction in beiden Farben richtig gut aussieht. Ich hätte es am liebsten in Rot gehabt, aber es gab zum Anfang nur das Schwarze. Ich hatte dann auch gehofft daß der eloxierte Rahmen etwas unempfindlicher gegenüber Kratzern ist. Kann ich aber nicht ganz so behaupten.

Bin aber super zufrieden mit meinem Würfel.


----------



## wilson24de (23. April 2008)

wie waren die "farben" denn ich den vergangenen jahren? gab es da nur schwarz?
Das rot gibts ja erst seit dem 08er, oder?


----------



## druha78 (23. April 2008)

Rot ist schon ziemlich geil und super auffällig.  Die frage ist nur, willst du das haben? Oder besser doch etwas Understatement und die "zeitloseste" Farbe?  Ich hätte am liebsten beide - so nach Laune aussuchen, mit welchem ich jetzt fahren will!  Musste mich aber doch für eine Farbe entscheiden... Habe schwarz genommen. Ich meine, rot-weiß sieht klasse aus, aber nur, wenn es auch sauber ist. Ich möchte allerdings mehr fahren als putzen, daher - *black*!


----------



## druha78 (23. April 2008)

http://www.mhw-bike-house.de/shop/data/images-gg/417_0.jpg Diese gab´s noch...


----------



## HolleW (23. April 2008)

^^ für das hätte ich mich letztes Jahr entschieden hätte ich die Wahl gehabt.

Das rote Reaction sieht auch klasse aus. Mit schwarz bin ich aber auch zufrieden. Wer die Wahl hat hat die Qual.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derGunnar (23. April 2008)

Also bitte!
Rot sieht auch gut aus wenn es schmutzig ist.


----------



## NATRIX (23. April 2008)

also ich habe ja noch die Wahl...und bei mir is das rote ganz klar vorne...weil..wie schon gesagt schwarz hat jedes bike aber "Racing Red" nur ich muhaha.!


----------



## ritzelschleifer (23. April 2008)

derGunnar schrieb:


> Also bitte!
> Rot sieht auch gut aus wenn es schmutzig ist.



eben. bei bunten rädern sieht man den dreck besser! 

Ich hab mal in nem Laden gearbeitet, der Räder in Wunschfarbe angeboten hat. Mehr als die Hälfte der Leute hat trotzdem schwarz oder grau gekauft  
Ich finds toll, dass Cube Farbe bekennt und auch nicht einfach nur auf den Weiß-Trip aufspringt...


----------



## sHub3Rt (23. April 2008)

ich bin heute ein Reaction K18 probegefahren, ist ja schon ein dolles dingerl, muss man sagen. ein paar änderungen müsst ich noch vornehmen, reifen tauschen, andere sattelstütze, spacer unterm lenker weg. alles kein problem, so wie ich das verstanden habe auch ohne aufpreis.

einzig dass es nich komplett xt ist stört mich etwas. zumindest die schaltgriffe und die kassette hät ich schon gerne in XT. ich muss nochmal nachfragen, aber weiß vielleicht troztdem jemand zu sagen was der tausch kostet? ich bin beim grundpreis ansich schon bei meinem limit, nu muss ich dann sehen ob und wenn ja woher ich des geld bekomme. es liegt immer am mammon^^


----------



## wilson24de (23. April 2008)

was brauchste denn für ne rahmenhöhe?
vielleicht hat noch jemand nen 2007er auf lager, da zahlste dann mit xt.umbau weniger als für das 08er normal.
habe 1100,- bezahlt für komplett xt (bis auf die k18).


----------



## ritzelschleifer (23. April 2008)

was ist denn an LX Hebeln falsch? Funktionieren tun die auch. Die Paar Gramm Mehrgewicht sollten beim K18 nicht so dramatisch sein und glücklich werdet ihr damit auch lange lange sein.

Wenn man nen Händler finded, der es umsonst aufrüstet ist das OK, aber wenn nicht, dann würde ich kein Geld nur fürs EGO ausgeben... sondern das Bike einfach fahren.


----------



## NATRIX (24. April 2008)

das sehe ich ähnlich...

man kann sein bike auch nach und nach umrüsten...muss ja nicht gleich alles auf einmal sein.!!!!


----------



## Racer87 (24. April 2008)

Ich finde die LX Hebel auch ok, vom Gewicht her sind die laut Bike-Discount (wo anders hab ich keine Gewichtsangaben gefunden) sogar 5Gramm leichter. Das einzige was meiner Meinung nach für die XT Hebel spricht ist, dass die definierter Schlaten, aber das is geschmackssache.
Kassette würde ich einfach dann tauschen und aufrüsten wenns eh dran is. Wobei ich da auch jetz schon am überlegen bin, weils vom Gewicht doch einiges ausmacht. 
Sonst find ich die Ausstattung vom K18 super, anders würde man auch nie auf den Preis kommen. Wer komplett xt haben will, sollte dann einfach die xt Ausstattung nehmen....


----------



## wilson24de (24. April 2008)

wobei die paar lx teile in xt zu tauschen kostet nicht viel aufpreis. der einzige unterschied ist dann die reba race statt der fox 80 und die oro k18 statt der xt.
und das schenkt sich meiner meinung nach nicht viel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NATRIX (24. April 2008)

ja....
apropro...

wie ist das mit der Fox-Gabel...habe gelesen um die Garantie bei Fox zu erhalten muss man(n) jährlich seine Gabel dahin bringen bzw. versenden.

Dies kostet dem Inhaber der Fox-Gabel jährlich auch wieder...(glaub ca. 100Euronen) 

...DEshalb würde ich ganz klar die "Rock Shox" der Fox-Gabel vorziehen.!!!


----------



## ritzelschleifer (24. April 2008)

Naja, ne Fox ist schon ne andere Liga als ne reba. leider nicht nur in Sachen Funktion, sondern auch was den Preis angeht.

Mir reicht die Reba und seit meiner ersten Sram Schaltung kommt mir nix anderes mehr ans Rad (MTB zumindest). Deswegen das K24. Das einzige, was ich direkt am Anfag tauschen werde ist der Laufradsatz. Der verbaute ist nicht schlecht, aber zu schwer. Erstmal kommt da mein XT/717 LRS rein und wenn der DT LRS verkauft ist gönne ich mir dann was leichtes.

Wenn man teure Teile (Laufräder, Gabel etc.) wechseln will, dann sollte man das schon am Anfang machen, weil der Verkaufserlös noch größer ist wenn die Teile neu sind.


----------



## wilson24de (24. April 2008)

eine "normale" fox spielt in einer anderen Liga, richtig.
Speziell die Fox F80 nicht. Es handelt sich hierbei um eine OEM Gabel die nicht ganz den Qualitätsansprüchen einer Fox Gabel entspricht und daher nicht weit über einer reba race anzusiedeln ist. die hat den vorteil der u-turn funktion. OEM-Gabeln werden nur in Verbindung mit dem Bike verkauft. Einzeln und mit voller Garantie per Fox ist diese Gabel nicht zu beziehen. Die Reba allerdings schon.  Man kennt dies von sog. OEM-Computer Grafikkarten bei Aldi etc, die eine schwächere Leistung (Takt) bieten als das Kaufmodell.


----------



## druha78 (24. April 2008)

Zum Thema Fox: Einige Händler empfahlen mir, auf den jährlichen Service bei Fox zu verzichten. Erstens: wenn man die Gabel selber normal pflegt (wie es geht, ist in MontainBike 4/2008 nachzulesen), hält die weitaus länger als nur einpaar Jahre. Zweitens: falls nach 2 Jahren doch was kaputt sein sollte (ist meistens die Lufteinheit), kostet die Reparatur auch nicht viel mehr, als ein jährlicher Service. 

@wilson: Was die Reba betrifft, muss ich dir widersprechen: Die Reba Race U-Turn gibt es auch nur in den Bikes zu kaufen, sie wird von RS nicht im Programm geführt...


----------



## flyingstereo (24. April 2008)

wilson24de schrieb:


> eine "normale" fox spielt in einer anderen Liga, richtig.
> Speziell die Fox F80 nicht. Es handelt sich hierbei um eine OEM Gabel die nicht ganz den Qualitätsansprüchen einer Fox Gabel entspricht und daher nicht weit über einer reba race anzusiedeln ist. die hat den vorteil der u-turn funktion. OEM-Gabeln werden nur in Verbindung mit dem Bike verkauft. Einzeln und mit voller Garantie per Fox ist diese Gabel nicht zu beziehen. Die Reba allerdings schon.  Man kennt dies von sog. OEM-Computer Grafikkarten bei Aldi etc, die eine schwächere Leistung (Takt) bieten als das Kaufmodell.



Die Reba Race U-Turn wie sie Cube verbaut wirst du so laut Sram-HP auch nicht bekommen...  
Und das die RL qualitativ "schlechter" als die original erhältliche RLC ist halte ich persönlich für Quatsch. Der einzige Unterschied ist die fehlende Low Speed Compression und die einstellbare Lockout-Härte...

greetz


----------



## wilson24de (24. April 2008)

ok, ich geb mich geschlagen.
dennoch bin ich der meinung dass sich die beiden nicht allzuviel schenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## druha78 (24. April 2008)

Nein, tun sie auch nicht. Jede von denen hat ihre Stärken und Schwächen... Letztendlich entscheidet der Geschmack!


----------



## sHub3Rt (24. April 2008)

Racer87 schrieb:


> Racer87 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das einzige was meiner Meinung nach für die XT Hebel spricht ist, dass die definierter Schlaten, aber das is geschmackssache.
> ...


----------



## wilson24de (24. April 2008)

kauf eines ab Lager vom händler wenn möglich, denn die Wartezeiten verlängern sich immer weiter und weren in den seltesten fällen eingehalten.


----------



## NATRIX (25. April 2008)

sorry...
aber noma zurück zur Farbe...
die Version in *Schwarz* ist eloxiert und Pulverbeschichtet.!

und das in racing red..(normaler Lack)???


----------



## wilson24de (25. April 2008)

wenn ich das recht verstanden habe ist das schwarze eloxiert, und die schrift gelasert. Das Rote ist lackiert bzw. pulverbeschichtet.
Berichtigt mich wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## NATRIX (25. April 2008)

Das meine ich auch...aber nun ist die Frage was beständiger ist..?!

Das *eloxierte* und *gelaserte*
oder

Das *pulverbeschichtete*.???

Wenn....wie groß ist der Unterschied??


----------



## Hanni_84 (25. April 2008)

Eloxal sollte um einiges kratzfester und betändiger gegen z.B. Steinschläge sein als die Pulverschichtung. Kann ja auch nichts abplatzen oder so. Also beim Eloxal. Das einzige was bei zu grober Umgangsweise zum Vorschein kommt ist das Silber vom Alu 

@NATRIX: So geht das aber nicht mit dem Profilbild


----------



## NATRIX (25. April 2008)

@ Hanni
so is besser wollte es sowieso ändern.!!!!


----------



## NATRIX (26. April 2008)

Habe hier eine gute Beschreibung gefunden.!



fusionSupport schrieb:


> Pulverbeschichtung:
> - Materialauftrag ca. 100-150g pro Farbe und Rahmen; bei zweifarbiger Beschichtung bis zu 200g
> - alle RAL-Farben möglich (Serienfarben ohne Aufschlag, Custom-Farben gegen Aufpreis 150 pauschal)
> - hohe Farb-Echtheit / Zuverlässige Wiedererkennung des gewählten Farbtons im Endzustand / kaum fertigungsbedingte Farbtonschwankungen
> ...


----------



## wilson24de (26. April 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zocholl (26. April 2008)

Servus, hallo ich bin jetzt auch stolzer Besitzer eines Reaction XT 18 Zoll. Einfach Geil


----------



## wilson24de (26. April 2008)

meines ist heute angekommen. leider singt die bremse ab und zu, trotz postmount methode. und die schaltung ist miserabel eingestellt.
muss ich mich halt nochmal drum kümmern
sonst geil (leider aber deutlich schwerer als angegeben)

Bilder und weitere berichte folgen demnächst.
bin erst 20km im wald gefahren


----------



## NATRIX (26. April 2008)

@ wilson

haste es im original Zustand bekommen oder haste noch was auf xt auswechseln lassen.????

und welche rahmenhöhe haste ....wegen gewichtsunterschied...?!

Aber das soll schon häufiger aufgetreten sein.!

Freu mich auf eure Pic`s


----------



## sHub3Rt (26. April 2008)

nachdem ich heut ein cannondale gefahren bin und mich davon überzeugen musste dass es mir mit meinem budget einfach nicht möglich ist einen dieser tollen rahmen auch mit einer guten ausstattung zu bekommen war ich wieder bei meinem cube-händler. das von mir gewünschte K24 ist in meiner gesamten umgebung nichtmehr zu bekommen, aber wenn ich einen 22"-rahmen statt des von mir testgefahrenen 20"er nehme kann es sein dass er ganz kurzfristig (innerhalb von ein oder 2 wochen oder so^^) ein k24 bestellen kann. das wäre dann arg groß, abwer das bin ich auch  von der höhe her garkein problem, und die länge kann ich noch mit dem vorbei abstimmen. bin mal gespannt ob das funktioniert, toi toi toi


----------



## wilson24de (27. April 2008)

@natrix

das ist eine geschichte für sich.
Das rad war eigentlich nicht mehr verfügbar, also haben sie das letzte k24 "rückgebaut" auf K18. Allerdings haben sie dabei den fehler gemacht dass umwerfer, shifter und kurbel "nur" LX statt XT sind. (Auf seite 3 steht es so wie ich es bestellt hatte). nun kann ich mir überlegen das ding nochmal auf deren kosten umbauen zu lassen oder das bike so zu fahren und nochmals rabatt zu bekommen.
Das dazu, ich vermute es ging dir dabei um die schlecht eingestellte schaltung.
Der Karton stand bei lieferung auf der falschen seite!?! Er hatte ein Loche, verursacht durch das schaltwerk, welches unten heraus schaute. Ich glaube aber nicht dass es daran liegt, höchstens dass es sich dadurch etwas verstellt hat. die meisten gänge gehen auch, nur manchnmal hakt es oder rasselt.

Naja, mal sehen.
Achja...als Felgen waren auch nur die Alex EN24. Der Händler meinte dass das die nachfolger der rigida taurus seien. ich habe ja ein 2007 modell. im neuen modell sind ja mavic verbaut. Über taurus hab ich nix gutes gehört. über die alex kann ich noch nix sagen, mal sehen.


----------



## Spaiky (28. April 2008)

Hi Leute,

habe eine kurze Zwischenfrage und zwar woran erkenne ich eindeutig ob ein Reaction k18 in schwarz das Modell 2007 oder 2008 ist?

Im voraus besten Dank!

Gruß
Spaiky


----------



## sHub3Rt (28. April 2008)

das ist das 2007er. die bremsen sind eben das 2007er modell, die reifen sind andere (eben die light-variante vom nic und ralph) und die laufräder auch (glaub ich zumindest).

schau dir das bild an und such dir nen bild von nem 2008er, da siehste schon dass es unterschiede in der "bemalung" gibt.

Edit möchte anmerken, dass ich heute bei meinem händlermännchen war und nen K24 bestellt hab. laut cube lieferzeit 25.-27. KW^^ ich geh mich hsconmal ins wartezimmer setzen  aber janz ehrlisch, das isses mir wert^^


----------



## wilson24de (29. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

heute habe ich mit meinem händler alles noch ausstehende geklärt.
also durch die falschmontage und lieferverzögerung habe ich nun folgendes ausgehandelt:
für den 2007er rahmen (20 zoll) plus 2008er komponenten in k18 austattung mit folgenden änderungen:

"minderausstattung" gegenüber k18 normal:
LX Kurbel statt xt (dafür hab ich ja ne 08erkurbel)
LX umwerfer statt xt (das schenkt sich eh nix)


Sonderaustattung vereinbart (auch zweckslieferverzögerung ausgehandelt):

Sattelstütze bontrager racelite Carbon X
Barends Ritchey WCS
Kassette XT
Kette XT
Zusätzliche Griffe für zweitbike
Zusätzlicher Scape Sattel für Zweitbike
Leichte Industriegelagerte Pedale für Zweitbike
Flaschenhalter
Cube Flasche 750ml
Frachtfreie Lieferung


An sich schon alles OK, nun aber nochmal am preis verhandelt.
Endpreis für das reaction:
999,- Euro inkl. obiger zusatzaustattung.
wartezeit 2 wochen statt 3 Tage (wie ursprünglich vereinbart).
Aufgrund dieser verzögerung und der falschmontage habe ich all das auhandeln könne.
da es eh geregnet hat bin ich sehr zufrieden.
das bike fährt sich super.
Der händler hat mir anschliessend noch gratuliert zum wahrscheinlich besten preis der jemals für ein quasi 08er reaction (bis auf den rahmen, der sich aber nur minimal, und das nur oberflächlich, vom 08er unterscheidet) ausgehandelt wurde

Na? Wer schlägt das?


----------



## sHub3Rt (29. April 2008)

heiho loite.

hatz wer von euch nen reaction mit nem 22" rahmen und auch ein bild davon? ich würd gerne mal ein standbild sehen, sodass ich mir die relationen anschauen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NATRIX (29. April 2008)

@Wilson24de


>>>RESPEKT<<<


----------



## HolleW (29. April 2008)

sHub3Rt schrieb:


> heiho loite.
> 
> hatz wer von euch nen reaction mit nem 22" rahmen und auch ein bild davon? ich würd gerne mal ein standbild sehen, sodass ich mir die relationen anschauen kann.



Ist zwar kein Standbild, vielleicht hilft Dir das ja trotzdem weiter? 





oder das hier:





Sorry, hab die Bilder grad nicht kleiner auf dem Server. Sieht aus wie ein Kinderspielzeug, gell  

Gruss Holle


----------



## HolleW (29. April 2008)

noch eins:





und noch eins:


----------



## sHub3Rt (29. April 2008)

super, danke


----------



## wilson24de (30. April 2008)

also ich bin ja schon relativ groß (187cm) aber vor dir hätteich angst  

@natrix
dangööö


----------



## NATRIX (30. April 2008)

ja...wie groß is er denn?


Ich bin 1,97cm .....booo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Musicman (30. April 2008)

wilson24de schrieb:


> also ich bin ja schon relativ groß (187cm) aber vor dir hätteich angst
> 
> @natrix
> dangööö


----------



## sHub3Rt (30. April 2008)

der natrix ist genau meine größe 
also quasi auf den zentimeter genau 

aber irgendwie ist 2 meter doch schon ne marke. wenn mir jemand sagt ich sei 2 meter groß muss ich lachen^^


----------



## NATRIX (30. April 2008)

Mir wollte letztens jemand weiß machen das ich bei meiner größe von 197cm...und einer schritthöhe von 96cm...einen 20"Rahmen bräuchte..!

Ich meinte da nur ich bräuchte aber eig. 22"...und er daraufhin...einer nummer kleiner ist immer drin...so machen das die meisten.!


----------



## sHub3Rt (30. April 2008)

oiso ich hab auf dem 20" reaction hab ich auch gesessen, da saß ich ansich ganz gut drauf, fand ich. allersings auch mit sattelstütze am äußersten anschlag 

ich denk das 22"er wird mir besser stehen.


----------



## wilson24de (30. April 2008)

also ich hab bei 187cm ein 20". das passt ganz gut. rechnerisch bräuchte ich ein 21er.
das 22er könnte ich auch fahren, wäre mir vom feeling her etwas zu groß.
mit 197cm und eine um 5-6cm länger schritthöhe braucht man natürlich ganz klar ein 22er.


----------



## powerbar__ (30. April 2008)

NATRIX schrieb:


> Mir wollte letztens jemand weiß machen das ich bei meiner größe von 197cm...und einer schritthöhe von 96cm...einen 20"Rahmen bräuchte..!
> 
> Ich meinte da nur ich bräuchte aber eig. 22"...und er daraufhin...einer nummer kleiner ist immer drin...so machen das die meisten.!



Auch wenns nur ein Race ist: Ich bin 1.96m und hab ne Schritthöhe von 96cm - der 22" Rahmen passt mir wunderbar, die Geometrie ist ja vom Race und Reaction einigermaßen vergleichbar, ich hoffe also, es hilft


----------



## Spaiky (4. Mai 2008)

Hi Leute,

habe gestern nun endlich auch mal Zeit gefunden, mein geliebtes Reaction K18 zu fotografieren:





Weitere Bilder gibt es in meinem Fotoalbum.

Gruß
Spaiky


----------



## NATRIX (4. Mai 2008)

Das Reaction....bekomm ich nich mehr in Racing Red...


----------



## sHub3Rt (4. Mai 2008)

NATRIX schrieb:


> Das Reaction....bekomm ich nich mehr in Racing Red...



warum nich?

ich hab ein fertiges k24 in red nur um einen tag verpasst... wollte aber eh lieber eines in schwarz haben, also für mich nich ganz so schimm.


----------



## NATRIX (4. Mai 2008)

Ich war beim Händler und er hat bei Cube angerufen.!

Und er sagte, dass das Cube in "Racing Red" nicht mehr lieferbar ist.!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## druha78 (4. Mai 2008)

Es gibt aber noch etliche bei anderen Händlern auf Lagern... Wenn du also an den Händler nicht sehr gebunden bist, schau´dich doch im Internet um!  Du wirst sicherlich fündig!


----------



## ibinsnur (6. Mai 2008)

so ab freitag bin ich auch besitzer eines cube ...







wird alles auf xt umgebaut - also auch kasette, kette und shifter (ohne ganganzeige); gerade sattelstütze mit einem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oben drauf.

dann noch 2 solche: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




und als "krönung" habe ich mir folgenden laufradsatz gegönnt:






allerdings mit schwarzen naben, dazu noch 2 wcs barends und einen sigma computer.

ich bin gespannt. bei mir war das ja eher eine ho-ruckaktion, weil bei meinem 12 jahren alten focus killerbee sich das innenlager verabschiedet und man keine chance hat, das bike unbeschadet von selbigem zu trennen.

ciao


----------



## Mister P. (6. Mai 2008)

Hi,

ähnlich Pläne hatte ich Anfang des Jahres auch, dann hat mir aber die lange Lieferzeit bei Cube auf den Magen geschlagen und ich habe das Projekt neues Bike um 1 Jahr verschoben.
Stell mal ein Bild rein wenn der Umbau fertig ist. Gewicht wäre auch nicht uninteressant. Wie wärs mit ner Durin statt der Reba.

Gruß


----------



## ibinsnur (6. Mai 2008)

gottseidank ist mein rahmen schon beim händler. die durin gefällt mir ned wegen der 2-geteilten brücke.

ausserdem passt die farbe der reba ja so gut.


----------



## Zuckerman (8. Mai 2008)

Editor schrieb:


> Aloha!
> 
> Ich fahre seit September 2007 das Reaction K24 & bin damit überglücklich.
> 
> Bevor ich damit richtig gefahren bin habe ich mir Rahmenaufkleber besorgt, um Kratzer zu vermeiden.



Hallo, was muss ich mir unter so einem "Rahmenaufkleber" vorstellen und braucht man sowas wirklich?

Danke.

Zuckerman


----------



## Mister P. (8. Mai 2008)

Ich nehme mal an er meint Schutzfolie gegen Steinschläge, Scheuerstellen von Schalt-, Bremskabeln usw.
Ist schon ne praktische Sache.

Gruß


----------



## Zuckerman (8. Mai 2008)

Mister P. schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an er meint Schutzfolie gegen Steinschläge, Scheuerstellen von Schalt-, Bremskabeln usw.
> Ist schon ne praktische Sache.
> 
> Gruß



So ähnlich dachte ich es mir, aber wie sieht es euren Erfahrungen aus, braucht man so was und erzielt man damit den gewünschten Effekt (Vermeidung von Beschädigungen)? Und das wichtigste: Ist das eher cool oder sehr uncool?

Und noch was: Mister P. ich sehe auf einem deiner Bilder diesen Dreifuß-Ständer (oder wie immer das Ding sich nennt) wo bekomme ich so etwas?

Danke.

Zuckerman


----------



## sHub3Rt (8. Mai 2008)

Zuckerman schrieb:


> Und das wichtigste: Ist das eher cool oder sehr uncool?
> 
> 
> Zuckerman



öhm^^


----------



## Zuckerman (9. Mai 2008)

sHub3Rt schrieb:


> öhm^^



sHub3Rt: 'Tschuldigung, aber das war ironisch gemeint. In diesem Zusammenhang las ich mal eine Liste, die sich mit den Unterschieden zwischen (ich glaube) Engländern und Deutschen beschäftigte. Ein Punkt darin war, dass die Deutschen Ironie nicht erkennen würden wenn sie nicht ganz klar als solche gekennzeichnet wäre. Naja, ist sicher zu allgemein, aber hier hat's mal gestimmt.

Trotzdem ist die eigentliche Frage darüber ernst gemeint. Gibt es zu dieser Schutzfolie Erfahrungen, taugt die was? 


Danke.

Zuckerman.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mister P. (9. Mai 2008)

Also ich hab Folie am Unterrohr, gegen den Stein-, Matschbeschuss vom Vorderrad, und bin der Meinung es macht schon Sinn. Der Lack bedankt sich mit blendendem Aussehen. Ist eben ein Schutz gegen Kratzer.

Den Hinterbauständer hab ich vom Händler um die Ecke, ist allerdings schon etwas älter, daher kann ich dir leider nicht mehr sagen was er gekostet hat. Teuer war er aber nicht.

Greetz


----------



## Zuckerman (9. Mai 2008)

Mister P. schrieb:


> Also ich hab Folie am Unterrohr, gegen den Stein-, Matschbeschuss vom Vorderrad, und bin der Meinung es macht schon Sinn. Der Lack bedankt sich mit blendendem Aussehen. Ist eben ein Schutz gegen Kratzer.
> 
> Den Hinterbauständer hab ich vom Händler um die Ecke, ist allerdings schon etwas älter, daher kann ich dir leider nicht mehr sagen was er gekostet hat. Teuer war er aber nicht.
> 
> Greetz



Ich habe etwas in Internet gefunden. "BBB BBP-50 BikeSkin transparent", werde mich mal drum kümmern BEVOR die ersten Kratzer auftauchen. Danke für die Info.

Zuckerman.


----------



## ibinsnur (9. Mai 2008)

grossmaulig wie ich schrieb sollte ich heute mein reaction bekommen, tja, nur mein laufradsatz is no ned da.


----------



## ritzelschleifer (9. Mai 2008)

mein K24 Red ist auf dem Weg zu mir. 
Ich glaube da hat Cube die Nachfrage nach Bunt etwas unterschätzt. In Größe 46 gabs die bei meinem Händler (und das ist ein großer...) keine zwei Tage. Die gehen scheinbar weg, wie warme Semmeln. Ich hatte denen schon vor ner Weile gesagt, dass ich eines haben will und die haben mir zum Glück eins aufgehoben.
Schade, dass ich erst in zwei Wochen wieder in D-Land bin und das Schätzchen fahren kann...


----------



## Zocholl (10. Mai 2008)

Hallo, ich hätte da mal eine Frage, ich habe ein Reaction Xt 18 Zoll. Wenn das Fahrrad steht und ich den linken Bremshebel ziehe und das Fahrrad vor und zurück bewege, bewegt sich die Gabel komplett sowie auch der Vorbau komplett, ist das normal?


----------



## druha78 (10. Mai 2008)

Steuersatz locker - nachziehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (14. Mai 2008)

scor04 schrieb:


> Will mir demnächst auch das reaction holen und habe im inet folgenden Händler gefunden, siher für einige von euch eine günstige alternative. http://www.rabe-bike.de/index.php?id=514&tx_ttproducts_pi1[backPID]=512&tx_ttproducts_pi1[product]=915
> Falls der Link nicht funktioniert geht einfache auf die Homepage von Rabe-bike.de und schaut nach dem Cube Reaction "SE"
> 
> Kann mir einer sagen wo an dem Bike der Haken ist? Weil für den Preis bekommt man wohl kaum was besseres?!!?
> ...



Ich greife das mal auf...
Ich war gestern mit 'nem Kumpel, der sich das Reaction holen will in Oberhaching bei Rabe. 
Irgendwelche Empfehlungen?
Die Louise ist imho zwar der K18 vorzuziehen, aber dafür büßt man gegenüber der normalen Ausstattung Syntace Lenker, Thomson Sattelstütze, Fizik Sattel und die Crossrides ein.
Laut den entsprechenden Threads sind die DT Laufräder, die ja speziell für Cube und 1-2- andere Hersteller gefertigt werden auch schwerer als die Crossrides. Qualitativ tun sich beide denke ich nichts...


----------



## 7894a (15. Mai 2008)

Hi,
ich versuche schon seit ner Woche einen Händler zu finden der noch ein CUBE REACTION K18 RED vorrätig hat. Aber Fehlanzeige!
Hat einer von euch ne Idee wo ich eins bekommen könnte?


----------



## ibinsnur (15. Mai 2008)

sodala, meins gerade abgeholt:






10,6 kg so wie am foto


----------



## 7894a (15. Mai 2008)

Freunde, ihr sollt mir sagen wo ich das Ding bekomme und mir nicht eure gigantischen Räder zeigen! Das macht mich nur noch trauriger!

Also wo gibts das noch?


----------



## Racer87 (15. Mai 2008)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a6309/reaction-k18-racing-red-2008.html

Hast es da schonmal probiert?? Die müssten das eigentlich noch haben, wenns online im shop is....oder willst dus lieber bei nem Händler kaufen??

@ibinsnur: sehr schönes Teil. Was hast du denn alles umgebaut um auf das Gewicht zu kommen. Hab auch ein k18 und bin noch am überlegen, was sinnvoll wär.


----------



## ibinsnur (15. Mai 2008)

naja, wie oben beschrieben: alles auf XT umgebaut und nen leichten tune laufradsatz verbaut. der rahmen ist 18" gross.


----------



## MPK (15. Mai 2008)

@ibinsnur - was kostet der LRS?


----------



## ibinsnur (15. Mai 2008)

in etwa 500 euro aufpreis


----------



## MPK (15. Mai 2008)

dank scheen!


----------



## Mister P. (16. Mai 2008)

@ibinsnur:
Schick! Gratulation und viel Spaß damit!
Ne schwarze Kurbel würde sich noch gut machen, oder ne XTR. Und die weißen ORO´s vom K24 sind halt geil.
Hast du den Tune LRS einzeln gewogen? Falls ja, Gewicht?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (16. Mai 2008)

Ich würde das so lassen.
Den SLR hätte ich allerdings eher in weiß statt schwarz genommen (wobei langfristig gesehen der schwarze schon unempfindlicher ist).
Ne schwarze Kurbel (und besonders die graue XTR) würden imho nicht so passen, wenn überhaupt die schmale, edle Tune.


----------



## ritzelschleifer (16. Mai 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Ne schwarze Kurbel (und besonders die graue XTR) würden imho nicht so passen, wenn überhaupt die schmale, edle Tune.



ich habe mir eine schwarze Deus XC besorgt. Das XT Hellgrau sieht nicht schlecht aus, korrespondiert aber zu keinem der anderen Teile, die schwarze Kurbel ein ein Bezugspunkt zur schwarzen Stütze und dem schwarzen Vorbau. Ich hab das mal in Photoshop probiert und es schaut gut aus. Echte Bilder gibts in ner Woche 

Die Tune Kurbel halte ich für Blödsinn. Warum kauft man sich einen schönen Steifen Reaction Rahmen um dann eine schöne, leichte aber butterweiche Tune Kurbel an das Rad zu schrauben? Der Rahmen ist auch recht massig, da würde die Tune irgendwie verloren aussehen...


----------



## Tyler1977 (16. Mai 2008)

Ist meine Meinung und er scheint auf Gewicht Wert zu legen, sonst hätte er ja nicht den ganzen Schotter für die Tune Laufräder hingelegt...


----------



## Bullseye1 (19. Mai 2008)

Hallo erst einmal. Ich war am amstag bei meinem Händler des Vertrauens und habe mir einen Katalog von Cube mit genommen. Da ist genau das super tolle Bike. Ich bleibe immer wieder bei der Seite hängen. Nun meine Frage. Das Bike ist ja nun mit Shimano XT und Sram zu bekommen. Welche ist davon nun besser? Warum ist das Bike in Farbe Rot im Katalog etwas schwerer? Würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen. Evt. kann mir einer auch einen genauen Preis für das Bike nennen. 
Gruß aus Bünde.


----------



## Tyler1977 (19. Mai 2008)

Die Lackierung ist schwerer als die Eloxierung...

Ob XT oder SRAM ist Geschmackssache, funktionieren beide gut.
Vom roten dürftest Du dich allerdings verabschieden. Ist momentan wohl nur noch sehr schwer zu bekommen...


----------



## Bullseye1 (19. Mai 2008)

Sram soll etwas lauter sein aber auch schneller Schalten oder? Habe im Moment eine Deore LX bin nicht zufrieden beim Schalten nur Rückstöße und son scheiß. Evt. hat mein Händler ja noch ein Rotes Bike da ist auch so eine sache bei einer Rahmen Größe von 50 bis 52. 
Vielen dank erst mal für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## Tyler1977 (19. Mai 2008)

Ich würd das Sram vor allem aus Gewichtsgründen bevorzugen (und weil's am besten mit den Grip Shifts passt, die ich mir draufziehen würde), sonst halt wie gesagt Geschmackssache...


----------



## Bullseye1 (19. Mai 2008)

Hallo noch einmal. ich wollte ja auch die Sram nehmen einfach erst mal probe fahren. Grip shifts? Kein Plan was das sein soll. Aber dennoch vielen Dank.


----------



## Tyler1977 (19. Mai 2008)

Grip Shifts sind die Drehgriff Schalthebel von Sram.

Ist zwar auch wiederum Geschmackssache, aber für mich immer noch das beste System am Markt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullseye1 (19. Mai 2008)

ach so. nun weis ich schon wieder mehr. hatte bisher nur ein MTB von Bulls etwa vor 3 Jahren zu gelegt auf deutsch mein erstes Bike. Hab zu lange gepannt konnte mich bei der findung eines Hobbys nicht entscheiden. Aber nun steht es fest. Der Sattel bleibt am Arsch.


----------



## ritzelschleifer (20. Mai 2008)

ich hab auch überlegt, auf GripShift umzurüsten, aber blöder weise haben die neuen Cubes ja die Matchmaker Schellen für Brems- und Schalthebel. Man müsste also zustätzlich noch neue Schellen für den Bremshebel kaufen und hätte am Ende Schalthebel, für die man fast nix mehr bekommt, weil die normale Klemmschelle fehlt.

Von daher bleiben bei mir erstmal die Trigger dran...


----------



## Tyler1977 (20. Mai 2008)

Verhandlungssache beim Händler deiner Wahl ;-)


----------



## MPK (20. Mai 2008)

ritzelschleifer schrieb:


> ich hab auch überlegt, auf GripShift umzurüsten, aber blöder weise haben die neuen Cubes ja die Matchmaker Schellen für Brems- und Schalthebel. .


 

Seit wann das denn? Ich habe mir die Dinger im Nachgang angebaut.


----------



## ribosome (2. Juni 2008)

Ist zwar nur eine 2006er Version, hier gibt es aber trotzdem ein Bild  







Babe das fahrrad vor 2 Wochen gekauft, bin bis jetzt auch super zufrieden ausser mit der Vorderen Bremse... Hayes FX9, laut forum scheint die ja öfters probleme zu machen in Sachen lautstärke  mal sehen ob es sich irgendwann legt.


----------



## Bullseye1 (2. Juni 2008)

Noch ein Fan von Cube. Ich habe mir das Reaction 2008 gekauft in Rot. 
habe aber ein wenig verändert. Reifen habe ich nicht mehr die Originalen drauf weil ich auch viel Straße fahre und somit das Profil zu grob war. Barends von Ergon habe ich auch dran. Nun zur Bremse. ich weis nicht was das immer ist beim Pedaltritt macht sich die Bremse schon mal Lautstark bemerkbar. Schleift dann irgendwie. Beim leichten bremsen vorn legt sich das aber meistens wieder. Das andere ist das die gabel oder sonst irgendwas knackt. Evt. hat einer das gleiche Problem, wobei ich das nicht so als Problem sehe sondern als Ärgerniss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MPK (6. Juni 2008)

......mit REBA Team und Pushloc 









Der Pushloc - Hebel ist zwar ein Stückchen schwerer als der Poploc, ist aber auch viel besser zu bedienen.

p.s.: Gesamtgewicht 11,8 KG lt. Personenwaage.


----------



## Bullseye1 (7. Juni 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Die Lackierung ist schwerer als die Eloxierung...
> 
> Ob XT oder SRAM ist Geschmackssache, funktionieren beide gut.
> Vom roten dürftest Du dich allerdings verabschieden. Ist momentan wohl nur noch sehr schwer zu bekommen...


Hi habe gerade noch mal im Forum gelesen und gesehen das du doch damals geschrieben hattest  wegen dem Roten Cube Reaktion in Racing Red. Nach dem ich auch das Rad in Rahmenhöhe 20 gefahren habe in Rot und der dann sagte fahr mal lieber in 18 Zoll dachte ich schon es währe vorbei mit Rot. Aber nein er sagte ganz trocken ist noch verpackt im Keller. Siehe da es geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder. 
Bin ich froh das schwarz ist ok aber ich wollte ja das in Rot und gefällt echt sehr gut.


----------



## Racer87 (7. Juni 2008)

@ Bullseye: Hast du schonmal was von Kommas gehört? Das sind diese kleinen Zeichen, sehen aus wie Striche, die manche Leute hin und wieder setzen, um den Satz verständlicher und besser lesbar zu machen. Und ob dus glaubst oder nicht, es hilft echt was, wenn man hin und wieder ein Komma macht. Soll nichts gegen dich sein, aber man muss manche deiner Sätze schon zweimal lesen um sie zu verstehen.


----------



## Bullseye1 (8. Juni 2008)

Racer87 schrieb:


> @ Bullseye: Hast du schonmal was von Kommas gehört? Das sind diese kleinen Zeichen, sehen aus wie Striche, die manche Leute hin und wieder setzen, um den Satz verständlicher und besser lesbar zu machen. Und ob dus glaubst oder nicht, es hilft echt was, wenn man hin und wieder ein Komma macht. Soll nichts gegen dich sein, aber man muss manche deiner Sätze schon zweimal lesen um sie zu verstehen.


Oh natürlich, werde diese Thema mal aus einem anderen Blickwinkel betrachten. Natürlich ist Biken einfacher als alles andere, vor allen mit dem deutschen bin ich nicht so befreundet. SORRY. Ich gebe mir mal mühe dies zu ändern.


----------



## Racer87 (9. Juni 2008)

War auch nur ne bitte. Is echt nix gegen dich (ich bin auch kein Deutschgenie), wenns dir schwer fällt, schaff ichs schon auch deine Beiträge ohne Kommas zu lesen. Aber Danke fürs Bemühen


----------



## Bullseye1 (10. Juni 2008)

Racer87 schrieb:


> War auch nur ne bitte. Is echt nix gegen dich (ich bin auch kein Deutschgenie), wenns dir schwer fällt, schaff ichs schon auch deine Beiträge ohne Kommas zu lesen. Aber Danke fürs Bemühen



Hi Ist ja kein Ding bin für Inspiration offen. Regt zum nachdenken an.  Fühle mich auch nicht angegriffen.


----------



## Bullseye1 (10. Juni 2008)

Wie lange kann man den auf dem Original Sattel sitzen bis der Po nicht mehr will? Habe so meine Probleme damit und musste umrüsten.
Schreibt mal eure Erfahrungen.
Gruß Sven


----------



## powerbar__ (10. Juni 2008)

Mit Polsterhose bin ich eigentlich sehr zufrieden mit dem Sattel, ich bin da aber auch nciht so sonderlich anspruchsvoll... ach ja, und bisher maximal 3,5h drin gesessen am Stück.


----------



## druha78 (10. Juni 2008)

Bin auch nicht länger, als 3 Stunden am Stück auf meinem Sattel gesessen (was auch immer "gesessen" beim Mountainbiken heißen mag ), aber ich bin im Allgemeinen sehr positiv überrascht von dem Sattel!  Ich würd den auf keinen Fall austauschen, der passt zu meinem Hintern!


----------



## Spaiky (10. Juni 2008)

druha78 schrieb:


> Bin auch nicht länger, als 3 Stunden am Stück auf meinem Sattel gesessen (was auch immer "gesessen" beim Mountainbiken heißen mag ), aber ich bin im Allgemeinen sehr positiv überrascht von dem Sattel!  Ich würd den auf keinen Fall austauschen, der passt zu meinem Hintern!



100% zustimm ist bei mir genau gleich. Würde den Sattel auch nicht tauschen. Denke das hängt eben von dem jeweiligen Hinterteil ab. 

@ all Reaction User
Ist es bei eurem PopLoc Hebel manchmal auch so, dass beim Entsperren die Gabel nicht komplett entsperrt wird und erst wenn man die Gabel etwas belastet der Hebel komplett entsperrt also zurückschnallst?

Gruß
Spaiky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sHub3Rt (10. Juni 2008)

fahre den originalsattel mit aldi-radelhosen, also kein sonderlich dickes polster, und bin schwer begeistert davon wie bequem der ist. hatte ansich vor den gegen ein leichteres modell zu tauschen, aber das knick ich mir erstmal und reite lieber 20 gramm sdhwerer und dafür saubequem


----------



## Racer87 (10. Juni 2008)

muss auch sagen, dass ich total begeistert von dem sattel bin. war mir am anfang auch ganz sicher, dass ich den schnell tauschen werd, aber werd ihn ziemlich sicher behalten. am stück kann ich nicht sagen, wie lang ich schon im sattel war, aber mit pausen schon bis zu 5,5 stunden. da dann aber auch mit ner einigermaßen guten hose. und danach hätte ich auch nicht mehr länger im sattel sitzen können.
@spaiky, das problem mit dem poplock-hebel hab ich auch hin und wieder. aber is so selten und ja auch nix so schlimmes.

mal noch ne andere frgae: was habt ihr an euren reactions so verändert/neu gekauft und dran gebaut im gegensatz zum ursprünglichen?? oder was habt ihr noch vor zu tunen? was lohnt sich eurer meinung nach? (ich frag einfach mal hier, auch wenns bestimmt einige andere threads zum thema tuning und leichtbau gibt)


----------



## Danielsan79 (10. Juni 2008)

Ich habe heute ein rotes Cube Reaction K24 bestellt und werde da bestimmt ein paar Änderungen vornehmen lassen, was aber mehr optische Gründe hat. Ich möchte Lenker/Vorbau und Sattelstütze vielleicht auf Ritchey WCS Carbon umrüsten lassen und einen weißen (roten?) Sattel drauf machen, z.B Speedneedle oder Selle Italia SLR/Flight etc. Damit es  besser zum Rad passt würde ich auch gerne eine komplett schwarze Kurbel montieren lassen, die Race Face Deus soll ja nicht so toll sein, also habe ich an eine Truvativ gedacht. Irgendwann wohl auxh XO Schaltwerk und Schalthebel.

Natürlich noch Kleinteile wie Schnellspanner,Hörnchen,Flachenhalter usw.


----------



## Bullseye1 (11. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
ich fahre viele Touren mit dem Reaction. Ich habe mir von anfang an gleich andere Reifen drauf ziehen lassen mit feinerem Profil weil ich eben auch viele Touren fahre auf Straße. Ich mache dabei im Gelände nicht die beste Figur was den Gripp an geht. Da wünscht man sich schon andere Reifen, doch alles geht nun mal nicht. Das mit dem sattel ist so eine Sache für sich. Ich fand das Original sehr leicht aber wie schon geschrieben hatte ich nach einiger Zeit dann schon mal, dass ich Taub untenrum war. Nun bin ich gestern wieder gafehren mit meinem alten Gel Sattel, lief so weit ganz gut und das taube Gefühl ist weg. Ich müsste mich mal im Laden beraten lassen das ich einen Sattel bekomme der nicht 500g wiegt sondern evt. 250g und dennoch gut zu fahren ist, was den Komfort an geht.
Etwas anderes. das knacken in der Kurbel ist nun auch wieder da. Nun bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig als das mal im Laden checken zu lassen. Soll wohl an der Kurbel selber liegen.
So weit so gut.


----------



## druha78 (11. Juni 2008)

Ich würde noch etwas am Cockpit ändern wollen... Einen leicht gekröpften Rizer mit ca 64 cm Breite wegen etwas aufrechterer Sitzhaltung und besserer Kontrolle. Aber auch fehlen mir immer wieder Barends, an die ich mich so gewöhnt habe mit meinem letzten Bike... Beides zusammen (Rizer und Barends) geht leider nicht - sieht einfach affig aus...  Also muß ich Prioritäten setzen und mich für eine Sache entscheiden. Sonstiges Tuning (farbige Schräubchen oder Schnellspanner) ist für mich sekundär. Zuerst kommt "Vernunftstuning" und dann, wenn die Mittel es zulassen, vielleicht was für die Optik und den Leichtbau.


----------



## thomasf (23. Juni 2008)

Hallo 
ab wann sind die Cube Reaction 2008 - K18 in schwarz wieder Lieferbar?
Danke


----------



## kelli (23. Juni 2008)

thomasf schrieb:


> Hallo
> ab wann sind die Cube Reaction 2008 - K18 in schwarz wieder Lieferbar?
> Danke[/quote Hallo, hab mir heute beim Händler ein Cube Reaction K18 in schwarz bestelllt. Mein Händler meint so das ich es so in ca. 3 -4 Wochen bekommen werde. Kanns kaum erwarten!!!!


----------



## Tyler1977 (23. Juni 2008)

Kommen nicht Anfang September zur Eurobike schon die 2009er langsam auf den Markt?


----------



## thomasf (23. Juni 2008)

hab auch heute bestellt termin auch ca: 3wochen was hast den  zahlt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kelli (23. Juni 2008)

hallo - hat jemand Fotos vom Reacton K18 und Erfahrungswerte


----------



## kelli (23. Juni 2008)

bezahle für das reaction genau 1270,-- Euro und Du??


----------



## Bullseye1 (23. Juni 2008)

Hallo mein reaction war etwas teurer aber was wasspielt der preis für eine Rolle wen das endprodukt stimmt?


----------



## Racer87 (23. Juni 2008)

bilder sind einige in meinem album. einfach da links unter meinem bild auf fotos klicken.
ich muss sagen, dass ich absolut begeistert bin. bin vor dem reaction ein ltd aus dem jahr 2000 gefahren und das is einfach ein unterschied wie tag und nacht. der rahmen is unglaublich steif. die geometrie passt mir persönlich richtig gut . wobei das bei jedem unterschiedlich is, der eine mags gestreckt, der andere aufrecht. beim reaction hat man denk ich, eine eher gestreckte sitzposition, was auch dazu beiträgt, dass das bike einfach immer vollgas gefahren werden will (hab ich auf jeden fall das gefühl). mit der ausstattung (k18) bin ich auch super zufrieden. grad die verstellbare und blockierbare reba ist schon super. trotzdem is noch tuningpotenzial da, kassette, kette und pedale sind schon recht schwer. aber sowas kann man ja nach und nach aufrüsten. ich würds mir auf jeden fall wieder kaufen, macht einfach überall spaß, ob bergauf oder bergab oder auch mal auf ner flachen strecke.


----------



## Danielsan79 (24. Juni 2008)

Ich hab für das Reaction K24 1500,- Euro bezahlt. Was mir aufgefallen ist dass die Cube Rahmen alle sehr kurz sind, bei den meisten anderen Herstellern ist das Oberrohr und somt das ganze Fahrrad länger. Deshalb wirkten die für mich vielleicht auch so klein. 3 Wochen ist dann wohl auch KW28 wie bei mir. Was bringt eigentlich diese nach hinten gebogene Sattelstütze?, würde lieber eine gerade drauf machen lassen.

So gestreckt wirkte dass auf mich nicht, wenn man den Vorbau umgedreht montiert, bzw. einen anderen drauf macht wird es wohl gestreckt sein. Wie finde ich die richtige Breite des Lenkers weil ich gerne einen anderen kaufen will. Der Sattel wirkte nicht wirklich schön.

Wieso wollen die Leute eigentlich lieber Shimano und nicht Sram, die SRAM X9 Teile wie Kassette,Schaltwerk kosten alle mehr wie Shimano XT. Sollte man das auf Shimano ändern lassen? Ist die rote Farbe des Rahmen lackiert oder gepulvert?


----------



## Dipidolor (24. Juni 2008)

Auch wenn der ein oder andere sowas nicht gern sieht, mache ich hier mal ein wenig Reklame für meine Anfrage im Kaufberatungsbereich, da das Reaction evtl. eine Option für mich ist. 
Mich würde besonders interessieren, ob das Reaction für meine Maße passt, oder ob ich doch zum "kleineren" Race-Rahmen tendieren sollte.

Schaut doch einfach mal vorbei und danke für hilfreiche Tipps!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=337338&page=2

der Dipi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CeeJay78 (24. Juni 2008)

Hab mal ne kleine Frage. Und zwar hab ich mir ja das Reaction K24 bestellt in 20" (leider hab ich [Schande über mich] nie probegesessen/-gefahren). Jetzt hab ich doch bisschen Bedenken dass es zu groß für mich ist. Bin 1,82m "lang". Vielleicht kann da ja jemand was zu sagen. Wenns nicht passt muss ich halt umtauschen...


----------



## thomasf (24. Juni 2008)

Ich glaube es ist Dir zu groß 
18 zoll wäre meiner Ansicht besser gewesen
Gruss Tom


----------



## MPK (24. Juni 2008)

CeeJay78 schrieb:


> Hab mal ne kleine Frage. Und zwar hab ich mir ja das Reaction K24 bestellt in 20" (leider hab ich [Schande über mich] nie probegesessen/-gefahren). Jetzt hab ich doch bisschen Bedenken dass es zu groß für mich ist. Bin 1,82m "lang". Vielleicht kann da ja jemand was zu sagen. Wenns nicht passt muss ich halt umtauschen...



Hallo,

das ist natürlich ne Frage wie dein Körper "aufgeteilt" ist. Also ob du lange Beine oder nen langen Oberkörper hast. Es gibt ja auch ne Formel dafür, aber ich denke daß man das am besten bei ner ausgiebigen Probefahrt ausmachen kann. Ich habe bei ner Körpergröße von 1,85m auch ein 20´ Reaction K24 gekauft. Bin mit der Größe zufrieden (habe wohl auch für meine Körpergröße {im Verhältniss gesehen} etwas kurze Beine.)

p.s.: tolles mopped


----------



## CeeJay78 (24. Juni 2008)

Momentan hab ich ja noch ein Felt das hat glaub 17,5" und das ist mir zu klein. Schaut neben mir aus wie ein Kinderfahrrad ;-)

Und zu 18" ist da doch kein großer Unterschied. 19" wäre wohl optimal aber das gibt's ja bei Cube nicht...


----------



## Bruce20 (24. Juni 2008)

Also ich bin ~1,80m groß und habe mir auch ein 20" bestellt, allerdings kein Reaction sondern ein AMS125.
18" war mir zu klein. 20" passen optimal und ich hab ne relativ durchschnittliche Schrittlänge.


----------



## S.D. (24. Juni 2008)

Bruce20 schrieb:


> Also ich bin ~1,80m groß und habe mir auch ein 20" bestellt, allerdings kein Reaction sondern ein AMS125.
> 18" war mir zu klein. 20" passen optimal und ich hab ne relativ durchschnittliche Schrittlänge.



Die beiden Rahmen unterscheiden sich wesentlich. Beim Reaction liegt das Tretlager deutlich tiefer. Außerdem ist das Oberrohr deutlich tiefer angesetzt.
Bei einer Größe von 1,82 dürfte der 20"-Rahmen schon passen.

Gruß


----------



## Bruce20 (24. Juni 2008)

Da hast du natürlich recht. Aber das LTD Team, welches ich davor hatte, war auch 20" und hat gepasst.
Aber letztlich muss das jeder für sich selbst bei einer Probefahrt herausfinden.


----------



## CeeJay78 (24. Juni 2008)

Naja morgen wird's wahrscheinlich geliefert. Wenns nicht passt muss ich mir was einfallen lassen...


----------



## Racer87 (24. Juni 2008)

Du kannst ja auch erstmal noch Vorbau tauschen und so Sachen machen. Da läst sich einiges machen um dann zur passenden Geometrie zu kommen. Musst also auf keinen Fall gleich nen neuen Rahmen nehmen.Ich hab bei 1,84 köspergröße auch nen 20''.

@Danielsan: Kann sein, dass andere Bikes längere oberrohre haben, war bei mir wohl der Unterschied von nem 18'' auf ein 20''. Und dann is ja,wie jetz schon oft gesagt wurde, jeder Körper unterschiedlich. Und so empfindet ja auch jeder unterschiedlich, ob eine Sitzposition gestreckt oder eher aufrecht ist.
Ich denk, dass auch Shimano oder Sram ne Geschmckssache is. Ich bin mit Shimano zufrieden, bin noch nie ein Bike mit Sram Teilen gefahren.


----------



## Dipidolor (25. Juni 2008)

Ich überlege mir ebenfalls ein Rad auf Basis eines Reactionrahmens zuzulegen. Allerdings habe ich für meine Größe relativ kurze Beine (1,90 groß, 95kg schwer, Schritt: 89cm, Torso: 70cm, Arm 68cm, Schulter 48cm). Da ich das Rad bei Rabebikes in München bestellen will, und hier zur Zeit nirgends ein solcher Rahmen aufzutreiben ist, kann ich es nicht probesitzen. Meint ihr der 20" Rahmen passt, oder wird das mit meinen Proportionen eng?

Hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen mit der SE-Version von Rabe gemacht? 
Ich würde mich auch über Antworten in meinem "großen" Thread freuen, da dort, aus mir unerklärlichen Gründen zur Zeit Flaute ist.

Gruß, der Dipi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (25. Juni 2008)

Also Rabe fand ich vom Service mal ziemlich bescheiden.
Ich hatte auch zwischenzeitlich mit dem Reaction SE 20" geliebäugelt, aber seitens Rabe gab es da 0 entgegenkommen...
Der Sattel ist ja vollkommen unbrauchbar und im potentiellen Tausch gegen einen Flite wollte man mir preislich 0 entgegenkommen.
Das Montieren von den Shimano kompatiblen Grip Shifts schien auch 2 Fillialen zu überfordern...
Beides war auf Lager.
Das SE Bike hat zwar die Louise (aber nur die eh günstigere schwarze OEM Version) und die DT 180er (sind ja auch OEM Teile, die wohl nicht mehr kosten dürften als die Crossrides am normalen Modell), dafür wurde bei Sattel, Sattelstütze und Lenker eingespart.
Das man sich hier so unflexibel zeigt ist für mich unverständlich, wenn man bei anderen Händlern schon teils ohne Handeln das normale K18 Modell auf dem das Rabe SE basiert um die 200 günstiger bekommt (z.B. Neon Radsport 1320).
Generell ist München ja leider eine ziemliche Service Wüste was Händler angeht...

Was dein Größenproblem angeht:
Mit 190 wird Dir das 20" gut passen.
Ich bin 187, 80kg und habe eher lange Beine und mir hätte es super gepasst.
Die 3cm werden da wohl nicht zu allzu großen Änderungen führen...


----------



## fritttz (25. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe mir mein Reaction letztes Jahr bei Rabe in Oberhaching gekauft. Meine Erfahrungen waren dabei sehr Positiv. Meine Umbauwünsche wurden anstandslos, zu einem ansprechenden Preis durchgeführt. Auch bei meinen weiteren Besuchen kann ich mich nur Postiv äußern. Was nicht da ist wird sehr schnell besorgt und die Preise sind größtenteils auch ok.
Ciao


----------



## Tyler1977 (25. Juni 2008)

Ich wohne in Vaterstetten und war in Oberhaching und Sendling in den Fillialen.
In beiden waren bzw. sind die Bikes da, ich war im Prinzip mit dem Geld in der Tasche da und man hat sich da 0 entgegenkommend gezeigt.
Grip Shifts und 'nen anderen Sattel montieren sollte auch kein Problem für einen Händler darstellen, aber mit verrechnen oder preislich etwas entgegenkommen war nichts und ich zahle ja nicht den vollen Aufpreis für die Teile wenn zeitgleich die montierten eingesackt werden.
Da Stadler es ja nicht gebacken bekommt die Tomac Rahmen zu liefern war das Reaction meine zweite Wahl, aber das hat sich dank des Rabe Service ebenfalls erledigt.
Somit bin ich wieder auf der Suche...


----------



## fritttz (25. Juni 2008)

Ich glaube das kommt immer sehr stark auf den Verkäufer an. Ich habe z.b. für den Umbau vorne auf eine 203 mm Scheibe, sowie den Austausch der Bremsschalthebel von LX auf XT komplett einen 50,- gezahlt.
Das fand ich sehr Preiswert.

Ich komme übrigens aus Putzbrunn.


----------



## Tyler1977 (25. Juni 2008)

Naja, bei mir hatten zwei ziemlich identische Einstellungen, die Beratung auch eher soso und dann lass ich mein Geld halt woanders.


----------



## CeeJay78 (25. Juni 2008)

So ich hab jetzt mein Bike. Ab und zu klingelt wohl die Bremsscheibe als würde ich über einen harten Draht fahren. Kann das sein dass es Steinchen sind die dieses schreckliche Geräusch verursachen?


----------



## Tyler1977 (25. Juni 2008)

-> Suchfunktion.

Leider dieses Jahr bei den Formulas normal bzw. häufig.
Am besten erstmal ordentlich einbremsen.


----------



## CeeJay78 (25. Juni 2008)

Jo das mit dem Einbremsen hab ich mir auch schon gedacht. Wusste zuerst nicht wos herkommt..


----------



## CeeJay78 (28. Juni 2008)

Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand an seinem Reaction einen anderen Lenker drauf gemacht? Ich suche einen gekröpften für eine etwas aufrechtere Sitzposition. Welcher wäre denn zu empfehlen?

THX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (29. Juni 2008)

Falls Du noch den Original verbauten Syntace Vorbau hast wäre ein Syntace Riser natürlich passend...
Mit den Pendants von Ritchey, Easton, Syncros oder Race Face macht man aber auch nichts verkehrt...kommt halt immer auf die eigenen Ansprüche und das Budget an...


----------



## HotelKilo (29. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

bin gerade neu hier seit 2 Minuten 

Seit 1 Woche hab ich das Reaction in Rot, hatte mich eigentlich schon fast fürs LTD entschieden, hab dann aber das Reaction genommen. Händler hatte zum Glück neben dem 20" Vorführer noch ein 18er verpackt da 

Ich bin allerdings mehr als erschrocken über die Lackqualität. Der blättert fast von selbst ab. Am 1.Tag am Unterrohr ein Abplatzer, an der Gabel ein kleiner Streifen ab (nach 30Min Road). 2 Tage später 3 Platzer an hinterer Strebe, nach nur wenig Straßen-km. Offenbar ist die Kette da angestoßen.

Ich hatte die Woche keine Zeit zum Händler zu fahren, werd nächste Woche mal hin. Klar, das ist ein Mountainbike, aber wie soll das erst auf nem Feldweg oder im Gelände weitergehen ? Ich hoffe, der Händler hat wenigstens einen passenden Lackstift und dann kommt Schutzfolie drüber. Hab ich ein schwarzes Schaf erwischt, oder ist das normal ?
 Wie ist das bei Euren Roten ?


----------



## Danielsan79 (29. Juni 2008)

Mist, das macht mir Angst. Also ist es doch nicht gepulvert sondern nur lackiert. Wie kann denn da der Lack applatzen? Sind da soviele Steine wärend der fahrt rauf gesprungen? Diese Folie ist doch für den Rahmen unten, für die Gabel gibt es also kein Schutz? So ein Kettenschutz ist ja eh Pflicht, das hättest du wissen müssen.

Kennt jemand gute und unauffällige transparente Folien und kann man die überall hin kleben?


----------



## HotelKilo (29. Juni 2008)

Ja die Stelle unter der Kette kann man mit nem Kettenschutz abdecken. Keine Panik wegen der Gabel, das ist kein Steinschlag bei mir, da ist einfach ein paar mm Lack ab genau an der 90-Grad-Kante unten am Rohr. Das war sicher schon vor der ersten Fahrt da, ich hätte das Bike viel genauer untersuchen müssen bei der Übergabe.

Ich überlege, diese Folie hier zu probieren, kennt die jemand ?
http://www.lackprotect.de/tour_0_18mm+M567b5b01dec.html

Vielleicht ist die schwarze Variante unempfindlicher ?
Abgesehen davon ist es, da muß ich den Vorrednern zustimmen, ein sehr schönes Bike.


----------



## Danielsan79 (29. Juni 2008)

Die sieht sehr vielversprechend aus, ich wollte erst die Rahmenfolie von BBB kaufen 

http://www.reinersbikeshop.com/prod...=2059&osCsid=4ec14befce48dd100facae228c112b84

aber die sieht nicht wirklich unauffällig aus, werde dann auch die 3M kaufen und vielleicht das hier, da steht aber für Cube Elite HPC? Wird wohl auch für das Reaction passen.


http://www.bikepalast.com/product_info.php/info/p12072_Kettenstrebenschutz-Cube.html


----------



## CeeJay78 (29. Juni 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Falls Du noch den Original verbauten Syntace Vorbau hast wäre ein Syntace Riser natürlich passend...
> Mit den Pendants von Ritchey, Easton, Syncros oder Race Face macht man aber auch nichts verkehrt...kommt halt immer auf die eigenen Ansprüche und das Budget an...



Ja ich hab noch alles original. Hab z.B. den "Ritchey - WCS Rizerbar 31.8mm wet black Lenker" gefunden. Der müsste ja eigentlich passen oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (29. Juni 2008)

Der Syntace 139 hat ne 25,4er Lenkerklemmung, nicht 31,8 

Würde den auch nicht in Wet black nehmen.
Rahmen, Gabel und andere Anbauteile sind alle mattschwarz und dann ein Hochglanzteil verbauen sieht imho blöd aus...


----------



## CeeJay78 (29. Juni 2008)

Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## r19andre (5. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
nur zur Info!

Haben heute ein 18" schwarz selbst aufgebaut mit kpl. Xt
2009er SID Team in weiß, Mavic Crosstrail usw.

Gewicht liegt ohne Pedale dafür aber mit Bar Ends und Fl.halter bei sage und schreibe 10,09kg

Das fand ich geil und sieht auch noch schweinemäßig gut aus.

Wenn einer Bilder wünscht kann ich die tage mal machen

Andre


----------



## ibinsnur (5. Juli 2008)

warum so einen "schweren" laufradsatz?


kurzer erfahrungsbericht von meinem reaction: das knarzen kommt definitiv vom laufrad, doch man findet nicht heraus woher genau (vielleicht wechsle ich mal die kette/kasette) ... es is nun zwar leiser, aber nach wie vor vorhanden.

mein laufradsatz ztr race/tune hält sich wacker - knapp 600 km herumgegurkt damit und nicht sehr zimperlich. heute im shop erfahren, dass man bei der felge lieber einen höheren (als empfohlenen) luftdruck fahren soll - also min. 2,5 bar, dann sollte es zu keinen problemen kommen. (die felge is ja gewichts/stabilitätsmässig schon sehr ausgereizt)


----------



## r19andre (6. Juli 2008)

Hi,
den haben wir gerade liegen gehabt und gibt die Möglichkeit Schlauchlos zu fahren.
Von der Qulität gibts aber nichts dran auszusetzen. Fahre selber nen leichten "bezahlbaren" LRS mitRingle Naben und da waren die Lager schon nach nem Jahr im A....

Andre


----------



## kelli (13. Juli 2008)

Hallo, ich brauche Hilfe!!!!
Wer kann mir weiterhelfen und mir sagen was ich machen muß um das Hinterrad wieder richtig zu arretieren? Es schleift z. T. an den Bremsscheiben. Der Reifen läuft nicht mittig.


----------



## Ortanc (13. Juli 2008)

Gelöscht


----------



## Tyler1977 (13. Juli 2008)

Musst Du das jetzt in jedem Thread posten oder wie?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=145136


----------



## Ortanc (13. Juli 2008)

Gelöscht


----------



## Tyler1977 (13. Juli 2008)

Dafür sind nunmal die Forenregeln da und man soll hier nicht seine Verkäufe über Gebühr anpreisen...
das Rad ist ohne Frage schön, aber wenn man sich auf News in einem Thread freut und man dann zweimal hintereinander nur lästige Eigenwerbung sieht nervt das tierisch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Musicman (13. Juli 2008)

Regeln sind Regeln....


----------



## Bullseye1 (14. Juli 2008)

kelli schrieb:


> Hallo, ich brauche Hilfe!!!!
> Wer kann mir weiterhelfen und mir sagen was ich machen muß um das Hinterrad wieder richtig zu arretieren? Es schleift z. T. an den Bremsscheiben. Der Reifen läuft nicht mittig.


Hi. Da ich mein Vorderrad auch ausbauen musste, damit ich das Bike in mein Auto bekomme, hat der Händler zu mir gasagt das ich aufpassen soll, dass der Druck auf den Schnellspanner gleichbleiben muss sonst kann es zu den Problemen kommen. Denke es gibt noch andere Gründe aber das fällt mir dazu ein.
Gruß


----------



## Angelus (16. Juli 2008)

Hi, ich wollte mir eigentlich ein Race zulegen aber nun mache ich mir Gedanken über ein XT... Problem wie immer die Rahmengröße... der Händler vor Ort hatte keine Reaction mehr

190cm groß, Schritt 88-89cm

war beim Race genau zwischen 20 und 22... Verkäufer riet mir zu 22, aber da war im Schritt so gut wie kein Platz

das Reaction hat ja eine gering andere Form am Oberrohr...
was würdet ihr sagen?


----------



## TobiTenerife (3. August 2008)

hey ihr,

wollte auch nochmal meinen senf zu dem reaction dazu geben. geiles bike, finde es auch immer super wenn das bike auch noch was fuers auge ist. ich ueberlege zur zeit mein zu schweres bike bischen ab zu specken und mir einen reaction rahmen zu kaufen. erschwinglich sind die ja. nur kann mir jemand das genaue gewicht sagen? vieleicht bin ich zu doof, aber ich find keine angabe drueber. waere super,

danke und gruss tobi


----------



## druha78 (3. August 2008)

ca. 1485 g. in 18"


----------



## Bullseye1 (10. August 2008)

Hi. nach dem ich mich ja nun mit meinem Bike nun schon mal gelegt habe, mit ein scheiß Auto die Vorfahr genommen hat, ich einen neuen sattel habe, eine kleine Lackmacke am Hinterbau habe, muss ich erst mal sagen das das Bike einfach "Spaß" macht. Durch den Sturz war in der Hinteren Felge erst mal eine 8, die haben die aber so gut wie möglich raus bekommen. Nun knackt es bei fahren. So nun knackt es auch noch irgendwo vorn, wo das her kommt weis ich nicht genau. Knackt beim kurbeln immer im Tackt. Dachte das der lenker Probleme macht das er niocht fest ist. Aber das ist es nicht.


----------



## sheer good (11. August 2008)

k24


----------



## ibinsnur (11. August 2008)

mein würfel am gaisberg - und die ztr race felgen haben den anschliessenden downhill diretissima zur zistelbergalm auch schadlos überstanden


----------



## Zaphod1 (13. August 2008)

ist es nicht so, dass sram schneller schaltet ? was mir bei shimano aufgefallen ist (allerdings XT mix mit LX), dass der leerraum bzw. die zeit nach dem schalten bis man wieder druck auf die pedale ausüben kann (oder anders gesagt, bis die kette wieder in position ist) ziemlich lange ist. angeblich ist sram schneller, stimmt das ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## druha78 (13. August 2008)

Alles Sache der Einstellung, finde ich. Ist allerdings eine einseitige Aussage, da ich nie mit SRAM gefahren bin, aber ich weiß, was du bei Shimano meinst. Und es ist mit der richtig justierten Schaltung sowie mit richtigem Schalten zu vermeiden.  Meine XT schaltet super präzise und schnell, wenn sie gut eingestellt ist.


----------



## Zaphod1 (13. August 2008)

Falls ihr das noch nicht kennt, vielleicht ganz interessant zu lesen:

Testbericht Reaction in Mountinbike 05/06:



> Sieger aller Klassen
> Cube schickt den Testsieger vom Vorjahr mit neuem Gesicht in den aktuellen fest. Das ist gut so, denn so kann das Reaction eine andere Seite zeigen als bisher immer nur die des schmalwangigen Racers. Die große Veränderung bringt die Reba Federgabel mit U Turn Federwegsverstellung. Sie beschert dem leichten Bike einen deutlich erweiterten Einsatzbereich. Je nach Bedarf fliegt das Reaction mit rund 90 mm Federweg wendig und mit sattem Vortrieb über schnelle Singletrailpassagen oder donnert mit vollen 115 mm Hub laufruhig und stets bestens beherrschbar knackige Abfahrten hinunter. Nur den Minimalfederweg von 85 mm sollte man vermeiden, der Lenkwinkel wird zu steil, die Lenkung nervös. Angesichts dieser Vielseitigkeit bleibt die Frage, warum so selten eine Vario-Gabel in Hardtails zu sehen ist. Vom sportlichen Renngerät für Marathons oder 24-Stunden-Rennen über heftige Singletrail-Ausflüge bis zur angenehm fahrbaren Alpenüberquerung - auch hier punktet die Federwegsverstellung bergauf wie bergab, beim Cube ist alles drin. Die sportliche Sitzposition und das direkte Handling runden die Sache ab - ein Bike für alle Fälle. Nur die kleinen Bremsscheiben und Laufräder kosten den Testsieg.
> 
> 
> FAZIT: Alleskönner - kein anderes Bike hat diese Bezeichnung so sehr verdient wie das schnelle und leichte Cube. Die federwegsverstellbare Gabel erlaubt vom Singletraiteinsatz bis zum Alpencross einfach alles. Negativ: kleine Discs.



Quelle: http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web...ht-Reaction-in-Mountinbike-05-06_id_8201_.htm


----------



## brownie91 (25. August 2008)

Hey Leute
Ich will mir nächste Woche ein Cube Hardtail-MTB zulegen und hab das Reaction K18 im Sinn...Ich würde das Bike hauptsächlich für Touren aufm Country einsetzen...
Wisst ihr zufällig wie viel ich zur Zeit dafür so hinblättern müsste???
Oder würdet ihr mir eher das K24 empfehlen???
P.s. Hat das K18 jetz die 	Shimano Deore XT Shadow aufm Hinterrad oder net???


----------



## druha78 (25. August 2008)

http://www.mhw-bike-house.de/
Schau dir das hier an! Günstigere Cube´s findest du zur Zeit nirgends.


----------



## brownie91 (25. August 2008)

druha78 schrieb:


> http://www.mhw-bike-house.de/
> Schau dir das hier an! Günstigere Cube´s findest du zur Zeit nirgends.


Also ich weiß ja net was die unter "Testrad" verstehen...aba ansonsten haben die die ganz normalen Listenpreise...trotzdem danke


----------



## Racer87 (25. August 2008)

Hey Brownie,

das K18 hat das XT Shadow Schaltwerk. 
Das K18 is auf jeden Fall recht gut. Bei der Variante mit der K24 zahlst du etwas mehr, hast dafür aber auch weniger Gewicht. Kann ich dir nicht sagen, was besser für dich ist. Wenn du eher aufs Gewicht schaust, nehm das K24, sonst reicht das K18 voll und ganz. Vom preis her liegt das K18 bei 1500, da solltest du aber bei nem guten Händler was handeln können. Also zum Beispiel 1400 und dazu noch Kettenstrebenschutz, Flaschenhalter und ne Flasche oder sowas. Kann dir da aber für nichts garantieren, aber die meisten Händler sind da schon bereit was beim Preis zu machen, denk ich.

Zu deiner Frage sind hier auch schon etliche Posts....also auch einfach mal durchlesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brownie91 (25. August 2008)

Ja..ich hab da gewisse Bezihungen...und denke ich komm auf 1100 oda 1200 runter...außerdem kommen bald die neuen 2009er Modelle raus...


----------



## Racer87 (25. August 2008)

Vielleicht lohnt sichs auch auf 2009 zu warten.... Denk nicht, dass sich am Reaction so viel ändern wird. Und es könnte sein, dass es dann Schwierigkeiten mit den Lieferzeiten gibt.Wobei ich hab meins letztes jahr im Oktober recht schnell bekommen.


----------



## steve81 (26. August 2008)

schau mal auf www.fun-corner.de
die haben momentan unschlagbare preise!


----------



## ritzelschleifer (26. August 2008)

wegen dem gewicht das K18 zu nehmen macht keinen Sinn, glaube ich. Das K24 ist auch nicht unbedingt leicht. Die Reaction Bikes gehen eher in Richtung robustes Multitalent und Sorglos-Bike und als solche sind sie echt super. 

Ich hab das K24 vor allem wegen der SRAM Schaltung genommen, die echt super ist. Man kann in allen Situationen alle Gänge durchknallen und die Schaltung macht immer brav, schnell und ohne Zicken mit. Man kann sich aufs fahren konzentrieren und muss nicht auf den Gang warten. So muss das sein.

Einzig das fehlen von Bar Ends nervt gewaltig. Von der Geometrie her hebt das VR beim Reaction auch mit ~90mm Federweg bei steilen Rampen gerne ab, da braucht man einfach BarEnds.

Bergab gewöhne ich mich langsam an das neue Rad und kann nur sagen, dass ich begeistert bin, was damit alles geht. Wenn man die Gabel voll rausschraubt ist man sehr schnell an dem Punkt an dem man selbst zum limitierenden Faktor wird, obwohl das Bike noch einiges an Potential bietet


----------



## Racer87 (26. August 2008)

Klar ist das Reaction kein Bike für Leute, die auf jedes Gramm schauen. Aber wenn einem das Gewicht wichtig ist, ist es meiner Meinung nach sinnvoller das K24 zu nehmen.

Und wegen der Geometrie, ich muss sagen, dass ich nicht mal mit 115mm federweg Probleme an steilen Rampen hab. Aber das liegt wahrscheinlich am Körperbau von jedem einzelnen. 

Sonst stimm ich Ritzelschleifer voll und ganz zu, das Reaction ist ein super Sorgloshardtail, das so einiges mitmacht. Und bergab....wer braucht schon ein Fully??


----------



## Kitti (31. August 2008)

Hallo Cube fahrer,
ich fahre auch seit 4 Tagen mein neues Cube Reaction, es ist einfach super schön und wenn man alles eingestellt hat wie man es so möchte macht es einfach nur spaß damit zufahren. 
Ich hab jedenfalls den Kauf nicht bereut (K24)


----------



## BlackUser (13. September 2008)

Mal eine Frage, was habt ihr eigentlich als in dem Täschchen unter dem Sattel drin?


----------



## druha78 (14. September 2008)

1xErsatzschlauch
1xTopeak Mini 18
1xReifenheber 
1xLappen


----------



## Danielsan79 (14. September 2008)

Ich wollte mein Reaction K24 etwas abspecken und hab schon einige schöne Teile gekauft. Weiss einer was für Schläuche da drinn sind und ob man da noch was an Gewicht rausholen kann mit leichteren Schläuchen? Wie breit sind die Reifen eigentlich die an dem Rad montiert sind?


----------



## Racer87 (14. September 2008)

Danielsan79 schrieb:


> Ich wollte mein Reaction K24 etwas abspecken und hab schon einige schöne Teile gekauft. Weiss einer was für Schläuche da drinn sind und ob man da noch was an Gewicht rausholen kann mit leichteren Schläuchen? Wie breit sind die Reifen eigentlich die an dem Rad montiert sind?



Die reifen sind sicher 2,25 breit. Schläuche bild ich mir ein, dass irgendwelche Schwalbe light drin sind. Bin mir grad aber nicht sicher. Wenn solche drin sind, dürften die um die 120g wiegen. Und so weit ich weiß, geht da dann fürs Bike nicht mehr all zu viel nach unten. Kann mich mit den Schläuchen aber auch täuschen,wenn andere (um 250g) drin sind, geht da ja recht günstig gut was am Gewicht.

Was hast du denn sonst noch alles geändert?? Bin auch immer wieder am überlegen, wos sichs lohnt abzuspecken. Bei meinem k18 sind sicher Kassette und Kette dran, aber erst wenn sie eh abgefahren sind. Pedale müssen noch andere dran und dann wirds mit dem Gewichtsstuning schon recht teuer. Oder hast du günstig was sinnvolles gefunden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danielsan79 (15. September 2008)

Ich hab zuerst die etwas teureren Teile geändert (Sattel/Lenker/Vorbau) und wenn lieferbar die Tune schwarzes Stück Stütze, leider gibt es die noch nicht. Aber ich werde noch die Pedale,Kurbel,Schaltung und Schnellspanner tauschen. Die Kassette lasse ich, die ist schon ganz gut beim K24.


----------



## Racer87 (15. September 2008)

Welchen lenker und Vorbau hast du denn jetzt? Und wie viel Gewicht sparst du da? Klar der Sattel ist auch noch was, was bei mir in näherer Zukunft geändert wird. Aber mit Lenker/Vorbau/Sattelstütze bin ich recht zufrieden. Is ja auch immer ne Frage des Geldes. Für mich is es einfach zu teuer über 100 für Carbinteile auszugeben um so 5ßg zu sparen. Aber wenn ich das Geld hätte.....


----------



## Danielsan79 (15. September 2008)

Ich habe den Extralite UL3 Vorbau,Race Face Next SL Flat Lenker mit Extralite Griffen und Speedneedle Sattel.

Der Original Fizik Sattel des Cubes wiegt glaub ich ca. 280g, da ich mal die Thomson Stütze mit montiertem Sattel gewogen hab und es war genau 500g.Die Thomson soll ja so 220g wiegen. Das Reaction ist aber allgemein eher schwer, das Specialized Fully meines Bruders kommt mir leichter vor 

Ich hoffe da sind Original die schweren Schläuche drinn, so kann man ja wirklich viel rausholen für wenig Geld. Die Original Pedale sind auch ziemlich schwer, da gibt es doch jetzt diese Look Pedale recht günstig, die sind viel leichter.


----------



## sHub3Rt (15. September 2008)

Danielsan79 schrieb:


> da gibt es doch jetzt diese Look Pedale recht günstig, die sind viel leichter.



was genau denn für welche? nach alternativen pedalen such ich auch. mein wunsch wären eggbeater, aber irgendwie will ich denen meine 80 kilo lebendgewicht nicht anvertrauen^^


----------



## Danielsan79 (15. September 2008)

Die Pedale am Reaction sind ja die Shimano M520 und wiegen über 400g das Paar. Von Look gibt es ja recht günstig die Quartz Reihe in 3 Versionen und Preisklassen. Die günstigste kostet ca. 59 Euro und wiegen zusammen ca. 250g. Die nächst höhere ist die Carbon Version für 100 Euro, wiegen ca. 230g das Paar. Ich weiss nicht ob die Gewichte stimmen. Mit den Pedalen könnte man aber für nicht so viel Geld relativ viel abspecken.




> aber irgendwie will ich denen meine 80 kilo lebendgewicht nicht anvertrauen^^



Die Look Pedale sehen recht stabil aus für das Gewicht, die Auflagefläche ist größer als bei den typischen Eggbeatern.


----------



## BlackUser (17. September 2008)

Sind die genannten Pedale zum einstellen und sind die Platten für Radschuhe dabei?

Ich habe momentan die Time Atac Alium und Probleme da raus zu kommen, geht schwer und sind nicht zum einstellen!
Also wenn es mich mal hin haut bleibe ich drin hängen, ist echt gefährlich...
Ist das normal, wie ist das denn bei euch?


----------



## Racer87 (17. September 2008)

BlackUser schrieb:


> Ich habe momentan die Time Atac Alium und Probleme da raus zu kommen, geht schwer und sind nicht zum einstellen!
> Also wenn es mich mal hin haut bleibe ich drin hängen, ist echt gefährlich...
> Ist das normal, wie ist das denn bei euch?



Zu den Time Pedalen kann ich leider nix sagen. Allerdings würden die mich auch interessieren. Sie dürfen aber schon gern auch etwas härter sein, ich komm bei meinen Shimano 520 zur Zeit viel zu oft ungeowllt raus. Trotzdem sollte man natürlich schnell genug raus kommen.....bevor man so langsam zur Seite kippt und man weiß, jetz is es zu spät.


----------



## BlackUser (17. September 2008)

Liegt denke ich auch daran, dass ich zuvor noch nie mit Klickpedalen gefahren bin und mich erst mal daran gewöhnen muss


----------



## reaction_silver (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich liebe mein Reaction...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racer87 (2. Oktober 2008)

Hast du den Sattel immer so weit unten??
Über Schutzbleche kann man streiten (ich werd lieber dreckig und find, dass sie einfach bescheiden aussehen). Aber Sattel muss raus und die Pedale gehen auch nicht wirklich. Also meiner Meinung nach is ein Reaction für was anderes gebaut. Wenn du glücklich und zufrieden damit bist, is das natürlich super.


----------



## reaction_silver (2. Oktober 2008)

Racer87 schrieb:


> Hast du den Sattel immer so weit unten??



Ja...sorry...bin ein kleines "Mädchen". 



Racer87 schrieb:


> Über Schutzbleche kann man streiten (ich werd lieber dreckig und find, dass sie einfach bescheiden aussehen).



Find die "Bleche" optisch auch nicht toll, und wenn ich im Gelände bin, macht es auch nix, wenn ich dreckig werde, aber so in der Stadt mit normalen Klamotten...nutz das Bike ja nicht nur sportlich und im Gelände...



Racer87 schrieb:


> Aber Sattel muss raus



Keene Chance. 




Racer87 schrieb:


> und die Pedale gehen auch nicht wirklich.



Was hast du gegen die?  Ich find die von der Griffigkeit her gut und das Gewicht beeinträchtigen die auch nicht wirklich.



Racer87 schrieb:


> Also meiner Meinung nach is ein Reaction für was anderes gebaut.



Ein Reaction muss auch Stadtverkehr über sich ergehen lassen können... 



Racer87 schrieb:


> Wenn du glücklich und zufrieden damit bist, is das natürlich super.



Total. Ist ein Allrounder, der mich richtig glücklich macht. 





.


----------



## Racer87 (2. Oktober 2008)

Ok, für die Stadt hab ich ein altes Fahrrad..... Aber auch wenn ich das nicht hätte, würd ich mit meinem Reaction nicht in der Stadt rum fahren und es noch irgendwo stehen lassen. Aber gut, das is deine Sache, wenn dus irgendwo sicher absperren kannst is das ja ok.

Wegen den Pedalen.....kann sein, dass sie praktisch sind, aber schonmal Clickies probiert? Machen sich rein optisch schonmal ziemlich gut an so nem Bike und auch wenn du am anfang immer mal wieder umkippen wirst.....wenn du dich an Clickies gewöhnt hast, willst du nichts mehr anderes.

Dachtes du denn, dass du noch wächst, wie du dir das Bike gekauft hast?? Weil das dürfte ja nicht der 14'' Rahmen sein oder? Gut, dann is ok, wenn der Sattel so weit drin is. Aber dadurch verlierst du auch einiges von der genialen Geometrie des Bikes.


----------



## ribosome (2. Oktober 2008)

reaction_silver schrieb:


> Ich liebe mein Reaction...




*auch eins hab*







Nur diese Schutzbleche sind zurzeit nicht dran, sah mir auf dauer zu blöd aus 
Und grösser ist meins, 22er Rahmen...


----------



## Racer87 (2. Oktober 2008)

Man könnte meinen, dass es das silberne Reaction damals mit den Schutzblechen und den Pedalen gab..... könnten fast Geschwister sein eure Bikes......fast sogar Zwillinge


----------



## Danielsan79 (2. Oktober 2008)

> könnten fast Geschwister sein eure Bikes......fast sogar Zwillinge



Vielleicht sind die Besitzer ja ein Paar, wer weiss das schon. Das kleinere gehört ja einem Mädel so wie es da steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reaction_silver (3. Oktober 2008)

Racer87 schrieb:


> Ok, für die Stadt hab ich ein altes Fahrrad..... Aber auch wenn ich das nicht hätte, würd ich mit meinem Reaction nicht in der Stadt rum fahren und es noch irgendwo stehen lassen. Aber gut, das is deine Sache, wenn dus irgendwo sicher absperren kannst is das ja ok.



Ich hab auch noch ein altes Rad, aber das Fahren ist, verglichen mit dem Reaction, sehr mühevoll, es hat 21 Gänge und erinnert eher an ein Kinderrad mit seinen 16''. Hab es lange gerne gefahren, aber ich kannte ja auch nix anderes...und dann wurde ich dem Reaction vorgestellt... 

Ja, das mit dem Anschließen etc. ist so ne Sache in der Stadt...wohne in Berlin und hier wird ja jede Minute mindestens 1 geklaut, so erst vor kurzem ner Freundin passiert...ihres war grad mal 4 Wochen alt (Cube) und stand in ner sehr belebten Zone...tja... Hab mir dann ein gutes Lock zugelegt und hoffe, dass ich es noch ein bisschen länger habe, aber ich meine, ein Rad ist ja dazu da, benutzt zu werden und wenn ich mich nicht traue, es draußen anzuschließen, dann brauch ich mir hier kein solches Fahrrad zu kaufen. War am Anfang immer recht nervös und hab's kaum aus den Augen gelassen, aber inzwischen nehm ich das Risiko in Kauf...ist ja auch vollversichert. Insofern...



Racer87 schrieb:


> Wegen den Pedalen.....kann sein, dass sie praktisch sind, aber schonmal Clickies probiert? Machen sich rein optisch schonmal ziemlich gut an so nem Bike und auch wenn du am anfang immer mal wieder umkippen wirst.....wenn du dich an Clickies gewöhnt hast, willst du nichts mehr anderes.



Ja, ich hab mal Klickpedale propiert (Shimano PD-M545), aber 1. fühl  ich mich mit der größeren Auflagefläche doch sicherer (größere Standfläche), von den Kleinen bin ich zwischendrin mal abgerutscht und 2. verursacht die kleine Auflagefläche (Druckpunkte) Schmerzen an den Füßen, vor allem, wenn man viel stehend fährt. Also hab ich sie dann ausgetauscht.



Racer87 schrieb:


> Dachtes du denn, dass du noch wächst, wie du dir das Bike gekauft hast?? Weil das dürfte ja nicht der 14'' Rahmen sein oder?



Du bist ja süß...  Nein, das dachte ich nicht. Es ist der 18'' Rahmen. Ich hab auch den 16er probiert, aber das Handling ist bei dem 18er einfach besser, auch wenn er eigentlich für meine Anatomie ein wenig zu groß ist. 



Racer87 schrieb:


> Gut, dann is ok, wenn der Sattel so weit drin is. Aber dadurch verlierst du auch einiges von der genialen Geometrie des Bikes.



Geometrie...also vom Handling her hab ich die richtige Größe genommen...ist letztlich wahrscheinlich auch eine Frage des persönlichen "Geschmacks", aber natürlich geht es bestimmt auch noch besser...wenn man größentechnisch nicht so eingeschränkt ist... 



Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## reaction_silver (3. Oktober 2008)

ribosome schrieb:


> *auch eins hab*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja, die Schutzbleche sehen echt schlimm aus, aber was solls...in der Stadt und mit normalen Klamotten überwiegt der praktische Nutzen.

Und ansonsten sind dann unsre beiden wie "Papa mit Kind". 

Viel Spaß weiterhin mit deinem hübschen Reaction.


----------



## reaction_silver (3. Oktober 2008)

Racer87 schrieb:


> Man könnte meinen, dass es das silberne Reaction damals mit den Schutzblechen und den Pedalen gab..... könnten fast Geschwister sein eure Bikes......fast sogar Zwillinge



Echt, nä? War auch von dem Anblick überrascht.


----------



## reaction_silver (3. Oktober 2008)

Danielsan79 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind die Besitzer ja ein Paar, wer weiss das schon. Das kleinere gehört ja einem Mädel so wie es da steht.



Also Fahrer und Fahrerin sind zumindest kein Paar... bei den Cubes...wer weiß, vielleicht kennen die sich schon... 

Schönes WE!


----------



## Racer87 (3. Oktober 2008)

reaction_silver schrieb:


> Ja, ich hab mal Klickpedale propiert (Shimano PD-M545), aber 1. fühl  ich mich mit der größeren Auflagefläche doch sicherer (größere Standfläche), von den Kleinen bin ich zwischendrin mal abgerutscht und 2. verursacht die kleine Auflagefläche (Druckpunkte) Schmerzen an den Füßen, vor allem, wenn man viel stehend fährt. Also hab ich sie dann ausgetauscht.
> 
> Schönes Wochenende!



Was hattest du denn dann für Schuhe? Also klar, wenn man viel mit normalen Schuhen fährt (weil man eben mit dem Bike auch zur Arbeit oder so fährt) versteh ich das. Ich hab das Bike eben nur zum Sport in der Freizei und dann kann ich mit Bikeschuhen mit ner schön steifen Sohle fahren. Und da drückt zum Glück nix. 

Und wegen dem Abschließen in der Stadt..... ich würds nie machen, wie gesagt, mein Reaction is für Freizeitsport, davor und danach is es im Keller abgesperrt, so dass es nihct mal jemand sieht. 
Is eben alles ne Frage, wozu du das Bike nutzt.


----------



## thomasf (3. Oktober 2008)

Wo bekomme ich die RFR-Barends vom Reaction 2009 her?


----------



## Racer87 (4. Oktober 2008)

thomasf schrieb:


> Wo bekomme ich die RFR-Barends vom Reaction 2009 her?



Frag mal deinen Händler, der sollte die haben. Sind auf jeden Fall im Händlerkatalog hinten drinen und jeder Händler kann die teile bestellen.


----------



## thomasf (18. Oktober 2008)

Hallo 
Ein kurzes Resume über mein Reaction K18 
Gekauft habe ich mein Bike zu einem wie ich denke gutem Preis im August und habe jetzt die 1000km erreicht. Die Verarbeitung ist echt Super und das Bike liegt, bremst und beschleunigt extrem gut. Die zwei besten Punkte was ich finde ist jedoch die verstellbare Gabel, die für Race und Tour geeignet ist und den schwarz eloxierte Rahmen der Zeitlos schön ist. Also jeder der über ein neues Bike nachdenkt dem Rate ich kauft ein Reaction.
Preis/Leistung PERFEKT


----------



## c-r-xt09 (4. November 2008)

Hallo
Ihr macht mir richtig lust zum biken.
Ich hab mir vor ca.3 Wochen das Cube Reaction XT (2009er) bestellt, der Lifertermin ist leider erst Anfang März

Das Reaction ist mein erstes richtiges Mountainbike (hatte mal eines von Peugeot )
Ich bin mal gespannt auf die ersten Touren mit dem Cube, momentan trainiere ich mit meinem GT Crossbike um dann im März Fit für die "Berge" zu sein.

Wie ist eigentlich der Gewichtsunterschied K18-K24-XT


----------



## regenrohr (11. März 2009)

poste einfach mal hier rein, da ich weder einen passenden thread schon gefunden habe noch einen neuen aufmachen will...

habe auch das Reaction XT '08, nach kurzer Zeit aber gemerkt, das der Racing Ralph und ich nicht harmonieren und da einen zweiten Nobby Nic verbaut. Wenn's trocken ist, sowie in einfachem Gelände ist der ja ganz ok, aber bei Matsch und Nässe nicht wirklich prickelnd, deshalb würde ich gern wissen, was an maximaler Breite als Reifen genommen werden kann, das ganze soll dann auch noch fahrbar sein, wenn die Reifen zugedreckt sind....

ich frage lieber im Vorfeld nach, nicht das ich mir 2,35 (2,25 sind ja Standard) Reifen kaufe und die dann nicht passen, wobei die ~3mm mehr dürften ja eigentlich nicht all zu viel ausmachen

achja und das Gewicht interessiert absolut nicht, solange der Hobel unter 15kg bleibt bin ich zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racer87 (11. März 2009)

Sollte eigentlich auch in deiner Bedinungsanleitung stehen....sonst helfen auch die FAQs auf der Cube Homepage. Oder einfach hier klicken.

Alsosollten 2,35 kein Problem sein. Probierdoch mal Reifen mit mehr Profil, sowas wie den Fat Albert....


----------



## regenrohr (11. März 2009)

vielen Dank erstmal! Im Handbuch habe ich nichts brauchbares gefunden, nur das gleiche wie auch auf der cube-Homepage, darum ja meine Frage

Reifen mit mehr Profil habe ich ja auch vor zu kaufen, hatte da den Fat Albert (2,25 bzw. 2,4) sowie die Muddy Mary (2,35) vor zu kaufen und mal zu testen....


----------



## pinocchi0 (16. September 2009)

hi, ich hol nochmal den thread hervor, um zu fragen, welche breite der fat albert im reaction haben darf ?!

ich fahr das 2009 k18 modell mit sun felgen, passt da nen 2.4er fat albert drauf ?
und direkt nochmal. worin liegt der unterschied zwischen performance snake double def. ect. lohnt sich der mehrpreis für die widerstandsfähigkeit ?


grüße

pinocchio


----------



## regenrohr (16. September 2009)

bin auf meinem Reaction ('08) zwar noch keinen Albert breiter als 2,25 gefahren, dafür die Muddy Mary in 2,35 und die Big Betty in 2,4, gepasst haben beide Reifen, aber wenn es sehr matschig ist, hast du den Rahmen schnell zugesaut und es kann dann schleifen...

zum probieren habe ich mir auch erst die Perfomancce Reifen geholt, aber für anspruchsvolleres Gelände sollte man ganz klar zu den teueren greifen, da dort die Anfälligkeit gemindert ist


----------



## Themeankitty (18. September 2009)

Mein Reaction K18    18"


----------



## Themeankitty (18. September 2009)

Reaction lohnt sich auf jeden Fall


----------



## mtb-igel (11. Mai 2010)

ich fahre es auch seit 2008, das beste bike was ich bisher hatte, hat mich noch nie im stich gelassen. allerdings: pflegeaufwand ist recht hoch, insbesondere verschleissteile müssen doch oft ersetzt werden. Kann mir jemand der Reaction K18 (2008er Modell) Besitzer sagen, welche Kurbel verbaut wurde? Habe meines momentan nicht zur Hand, steht beim Händler zur Inspektion... Muss dringend das kleine/mittlere Kettenblatt austauschen. Das große eigentlich auch, daber dann könnte ich mir schon fast ne neue Kurbel holen...

Also, ist FC M760 oder 770 verbaut?

Danke und weiterhin viel Freude mit dem Bike!


----------



## druha78 (11. Mai 2010)

mtb-igel schrieb:


> ...welche Kurbel verbaut wurde?
> 
> ...Also, ist FC M760 oder 770 verbaut?



Wenn es das 2008er Modell ist, dann definitiv 770.


----------



## BennoPB (11. Mai 2010)

Hi, ich wollte deswegen keinen neuen Thread aufmachen...sorry, falls es evtl. etwas OT ist. Hätte aber ganz gerne mal die Einschätzung von ein paar Leuten.

Ich hab ein 2009er Cube Reaction SE mit einer Reba-Race U-Turn.
Seit geraumer Zeit hab ich meine Liebe zu S2-S3-Trails entdeckt und fahre eigentlich kaum noch XC auf Strecke, sondern vor allem solche Trails rauf und runter.
Die U-Turn hab ich auf 120mm stehen, dennnoch hab ich das Gefühl, dass ich den Federweg schon ziemlich stark ausnutze (also dem Dreck nach zu urteilen versenkt sie sich regelmäßig zu 8-10cm.

Ich hab ein wenig Angst, dass ich auf Dauer dem gesamten Fahrrad (inkl. Rahmen) etwas zu viel zumute, auch wenn ich regelmäßig darauf achte, materialschonend zu fahren (Sattel ganz runter, Beine als zstzl Dämpfer etc.).

Irgendwelche Meinungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinocchi0 (11. Mai 2010)

kein problem, das bike ist nicht so "schwach" dass es sowas nicht aushalten würde. und federweg ist auch dazu da um genutzt zu werden. solange sie nicht durchschlägt und du genug druck drauf hast, passiert da nichts.


----------



## druha78 (11. Mai 2010)

Der Rahmen ist auf jeden Fall robust genug für sowas. Die Laufräder sind da schon eher beansprucht. Solange man aber nicht schwerer als 75-80 kg ist, sehe ich da auch kein Problem.


----------



## regenrohr (12. Mai 2010)

fahre mit meinem schon seit jeher solche Strecken, abgesehen davon das es einige Blessuren (Lackschäden am Rahmen) hat, keinerlei sonstige Ausfälle (abgesehen von Verschleiß-Teilen wie Kette, Kurbel, Kasette, Steuersatz)


----------



## mtb-igel (12. Mai 2010)

sehe ich genau so, dieses geniale, eigentlich vortriebsorientierte Marathon-Hardtail hat mit mir sogar schon die 'Biketicket to Ride'-Strecke in der Lenzerheide absolviert. Und mittlerweile die 4. Transalp  . Nun, nach zwei Jahren, nach 2 Kettensätzen und 1 Kassette pro Jahr sind halt (zusätzlich!!!) die Kettenblätter dran... teuer


----------



## BennoPB (13. Mai 2010)

Ok, danke für euer grünes Licht .
Transalp steht auch dieses Jahr im August an


----------



## BennoPB (25. Mai 2010)

Hallo nochmal,

weiß evtl. jemand wo ich eine Konstruktionszeichnung herbekomme?
Folgendes Problem:
Hab letzte Woche den Gabelschaft rausgebaut und bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich irgendein Lager falsch/falschherum eingesetzt habe. 
Symptome: 
-am unteren Ende des Steuerrohrs ist der Spalt irgendwie zu groß (u. es kommt Dreck in den Gabelschaft)
-außerdem bilde ich mir etwas Spiel ein.

Wäre nett, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## regenrohr (26. Mai 2010)

hätte auch mal eine Frage:
habe mein Reaction bisher nur von diesen hässlichen weiss/blau/roten Streifen befreit, die Aufkleber entfernt und teilweise die kleine Schrift (RFR bspw). Bekommt man den Cube Schriftzug auch weg oder sollte das Rad dafür neu lackiert werden?  Mit Nagellackentferner und ähnlichem tut sich nichts...

es sieht zwar schon besser aus, als dazumal im Laden, aber ich möchte ein unauffälliges Rad und keine Litfaßsäule, was bei Cube ja nicht möglich ist, da die Herren scheinbar das Wort dezent nicht kennen.


----------



## druha78 (26. Mai 2010)

BennoPB schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal,
> 
> weiß evtl. jemand wo ich eine Konstruktionszeichnung herbekomme?
> Folgendes Problem:
> ...



Naja.... Viel falsch zu machen gibt´s beim FSA Steuesatz eigentlich nicht. Unten kommt nur ein Lager und zwar mit Konus zum Rahmen (davor reinigen und gut fetten). Dann wird der Schaft in den Rahmen geführt, und oben kommt das zweite Lager, ebenso mit Konus zum Rahmen. In das Lager wird der goldenfarbene Ring eingesetzt und ganz oben der große konische Spacer drauf. Bei Bedarf evtl. noch zwischen dem Vorbau und dem großen Spacer noch kleinere unterlegen. Wie der Steuersatz eingestellt wird, dürfte wohl klar sein... Wenn nicht, googeln!


----------



## BennoPB (27. Mai 2010)

Jo danke Dir. Hatte den Fehler auch gefunden:
Der goldfarbende Ring saß falsch drin (ja ich bin mehr oder weniger Laie, sorry ).
Das erste Lager was du aufgezählt hast blinzelt dennnoch etwas aus dem Steurrohr (also es sitzt fest, aber ist halt nicht ganz dicht). Wenn ich mir die Stelle bei den MTBs meiner Freunde so angucke sitzt da überall noch ein Gummi-Dichtungsring (der halt vor Schmutz schützt). 
Vermutlich hab ich den irgendwie verloren?


----------



## druha78 (27. Mai 2010)

Nö, da gehört kein Dichtring hin... Ist ja ziemlich einfach (und auch a weng billig) konstruiert... Funktioniert aber, auch wenn ich das untere Lager schon mal austauschen mußte.


----------



## jensn84 (16. Mai 2011)

kann mir vll. jemand von euch das gewicht sowie sattel- und oberrohrlänge zu dem reaction 08er rahmen in 18 Zoll nennen (so wie er auf seite 1 steht)?1


----------



## Schrotty2 (12. Dezember 2020)

Hat zufällig noch wer eine Geometrietabelle von den Cube Reaction 2008, bzw weis wer wieviel sich hier speziell beim Reach (oder Oberrohrlänge) zu den aktuellen Modellen getan hat.
Genau das Rad im Titel wurde mir im Frühjahr geklaut und ich hab leider keine Unterlagen mehr dazu.
Suche aktuell nach Ersatz und das wäre Hilfreich um die Geodaten besser einordnen zu können.


----------



## Marzi (30. Dezember 2020)

CUBE MTB 2008
					

Mountainbikes, Fullsuspension, Freeride, Hardtail Bikes made from Aluminium and Carbon by www.cccc.de




					issuu.com
				




Ziemlich am Ende des Katalog ist ne Tabelle.


----------



## Schrotty2 (30. Dezember 2020)

Marzi schrieb:


> CUBE MTB 2008
> 
> 
> Mountainbikes, Fullsuspension, Freeride, Hardtail Bikes made from Aluminium and Carbon by www.cccc.de
> ...


Danke 👍


----------

